# Μοιράστε λάπτοπ, αλλά μη σταματήσετε εκεί



## nickel (May 22, 2009)

Μια και αποφασίσαμε να σχολιάσουμε (αν όχι και να αναμορφώσουμε :) ) διάφορα στραβά του εκπαιδευτικού μας συστήματος: εδώ και μέρες θέλω να σχολιάσω την είδηση ότι το φθινόπωρο η κυβέρνηση θα μοιράσει 120.000 λάπτοπ σε μαθητές της Α' γυμνασίου. Επίσης, «περίπου 1.200 σχολικά βιβλία θα διατεθούν σε ηλεκτρονική μορφή».

http://www.in.gr/news/article.asp?lngEntityID=1012968&lngDtrID=252

Έχω πολλά ερωτήματα, πολλές απορίες, αλλά ποιος ξέρει να μου απαντήσει;

Σκόρπια και ενδεικτικά:

Θα μάθουν τους μαθητές και να χρησιμοποιούν τους φορητούς;
Πόσο θα αξιοποιηθούν;
Τις απορίες τους για τη χρήση των υπολογιστών πού θα τις υποβάλλουν οι μαθητές;
Τα βιβλία που θα μοιραστούν σε ηλεκτρονική μορφή δεν θα μοιραστούν και τυπωμένα;
Αν δεν μοιραστούν τυπωμένα, ο μαθητής που θα του έχει χαλάσει ο υπολογιστής θα είναι δικαιολογημένα αδιάβαστος;
Θα μοιραστούν μόνο βιβλία-PDF; Η «διαδραστικότητα» πότε θα ακολουθήσει;
Σύνδεση με το διαδίκτυο θα προβλέπεται; Αν προβλέπεται σύνδεση, έχουν σκεφτεί τι ακολουθεί;

Φτάνουν αυτά, έτσι για αρχή...


----------



## curry (May 22, 2009)

Σοβαρή απάντηση θέλεις; Ψηφοθηρία και καθάρισες. Ας περάσουμε τώρα σε άλλου είδους απαντήσεις - σου επιτρέπω να με σβήσεις.



nickel said:


> [*]Θα μάθουν τους μαθητές και να χρησιμοποιούν τους φορητούς;


Όχι. Εκτός αν μάθουν μόνοι τους ή αν τους βοηθήσουν γονείς/μεγαλύτερα αδέρφια/κανένας κομπιουτεράκιας δάσκαλος/ η επιφοίτηση του Αγίου Πνεύματος.



nickel said:


> [*]Πόσο θα αξιοποιηθούν;


Εκτός σχολείου, πολύ.



nickel said:


> [*]Τις απορίες τους για τη χρήση των υπολογιστών πού θα τις υποβάλλουν οι μαθητές;


Αν είναι τυχεροί, σε κανένα φόρουμ στο διαδίκτυο. Μπορεί και στον Θεό.



nickel said:


> [*]Τα βιβλία που θα μοιραστούν σε ηλεκτρονική μορφή δεν θα μοιραστούν και τυπωμένα;


Ενδέχεται να μοιραστούν τυπωμένα, καθώς ασκούνται πιέσεις ώστε να μην σβήσει το πατροπαράδοτο έθιμο της καύσης των βιβλίων μετά τις εξετάσεις.



nickel said:


> [*]Αν δεν μοιραστούν τυπωμένα, ο μαθητής που θα του έχει χαλάσει ο υπολογιστής θα είναι δικαιολογημένα αδιάβαστος;


Εννοείται ότι οι υπολογιστές θα είναι μονίμως χαλασμένοι.



nickel said:


> [*]Θα μοιραστούν μόνο βιβλία-PDF; Η «διαδραστικότητα» πότε θα ακολουθήσει;


Ποτέ.



nickel said:


> [*]Σύνδεση με το διαδίκτυο θα προβλέπεται; Αν προβλέπεται σύνδεση, έχουν σκεφτεί τι ακολουθεί;


Θα μοιραστούν ηρεμιστικά στους καθηγητές ώστε να αντέχουν να μπαίνουν καθημερινά σε μια τάξη γεμάτη βρομόπαιδα που θα κάνουν ό,τι τους κατέβει μέσα στο διαδίκτυο. Σε μια κίνηση πυγμής, το ΥΠΕΠΘ θα μπλοκάρει την πρόσβαση σε facebook και msn αλλά θα την πατήσει από το gmail.


----------



## crystal (May 22, 2009)

Εγώ πάλι αναρωτιέμαι πού θα υποβάλλουν τις απορίες τους οι καθηγητές. :Ρ
Σοβαρά μιλάω, δεν νομίζω πως θα υπάρχουν πολλά παιδιά που δεν θα μπορούν να τα χρησιμοποιήσουν. Και σίγουρα σε κάθε τάξη θα υπάρχουν ένα-δυο τσακαλάκια, που θα δίνουν τα φώτα τους στους υπόλοιπους. :)

έντιτ: 


> Θα μοιραστούν ηρεμιστικά στους καθηγητές ώστε να αντέχουν να μπαίνουν καθημερινά σε μια τάξη γεμάτη βρομόπαιδα που θα κάνουν ό,τι τους κατέβει μέσα στο διαδίκτυο. Σε μια κίνηση πυγμής, το ΥΠΕΠΘ θα μπλοκάρει την πρόσβαση σε facebook και msn αλλά θα την πατήσει από το gmail.


----------



## Alexandra (May 22, 2009)

Last time I looked, πριν από μερικά χρόνια που ήμουν εν ενεργεία εκπαιδευτικός, οι μόνοι άνθρωποι σε κάθε σχολείο που ήξεραν, και ήταν πρόθυμοι, να χρησιμοποιούν τα κομπιούτερ του σχολείου ήταν οι καθηγητές πληροφορικής και τεχνολογίας -- κι εγώ. Μου είναι κάπως δύσκολο να φανταστώ μια τάξη γεμάτη λάπτοπ. Εγώ καταλαβαίνω ότι τους τα δίνουν για το σπίτι τους, σαν εργαλείο, για να τα χρησιμοποιήσουν όπως θέλουν, και κανένας καθηγητής, πλην ελαχίστων, δεν θα τους ζητάει να κάνουν στο σπίτι μια εργασία που θα περιλαμβάνει έρευνα στο Διαδίκτυο και τα τοιαύτα.

Εγώ μάλλον για προεκλογική παροχή το βλέπω.


----------



## Ambrose (May 22, 2009)

Ναι (προεκλογικό). Δεν καταλαβαίνω:

1. γιατί μοιράζουν λάπτοπ. Τι εκπαιδευτικούς σκοπούς αυτό εξυπηρετεί.
2. Ποιος χρηματοδοτεί αυτή την παροχή;


----------



## Katerina_A (May 22, 2009)

Ή μπορεί να γίνουμε κι εμείς σαν τη Σιγκαπούρη, όπου έχω μια φίλη καθηγήτρια μαθηματικών.

Εκεί, ορισμένα μαθήματα (όπως τα μαθηματικά) γίνονται αποκλειστικά με χρήση υπολογιστών και του διαδικτύου. Ακόμα και η παράδοση του μαθήματος. Ο δάσκαλος δηλαδή δεν χρειάζεται να βρίσκεται μέσα στην τάξη. Οι μαθητές κάνουν τις εργασίες τους στο λάπτοπ και τις ανεβάζουν σε έναν διακομιστή, απ' όπου τις κατεβάζει ο δάσκαλος, τις διορθώνει και τους τις επιστρέφει με διαδραστικές παρατηρήσεις, παραπομπές σε ιστοσελίδες ή σε σελίδες της διδακτέας ύλης, η οποία εννοείται ότι είναι σε ηλεκτρονική μορφή. Άσε που έχουν ψηφιοποιήσει όλη τη βιβλιοθήκη του σχολείου και οι μαθητές «δανείζονται» βιβλία on-line.

Λέτε αυτό να είναι το μακροπρόθεσμο και μακρόπνοο σχέδιο της κυβέρνησης;


----------



## agezerlis (May 22, 2009)

Katerina_A said:


> Εκεί, ορισμένα μαθήματα (όπως τα μαθηματικά) γίνονται αποκλειστικά με χρήση υπολογιστών και του διαδικτύου. Ακόμα και η παράδοση του μαθήματος. Ο δάσκαλος δηλαδή δεν χρειάζεται να βρίσκεται μέσα στην τάξη.



Αυτό εμένα πάντως μου φαίνεται σαν εφιαλτικότατη εξέλιξη...


----------



## SBE (May 22, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Ναι (προεκλογικό). Δεν καταλαβαίνω:
> 
> 1. γιατί μοιράζουν λάπτοπ. Τι εκπαιδευτικούς σκοπούς αυτό εξυπηρετεί.
> 2. Ποιος χρηματοδοτεί αυτή την παροχή;



1. Επειδή κι ο ΟΗΕ μοιράζει ένα λάπτοπ ανά παιδί, και δεν είναι δυνατό οι τριτοκοσμικοί να έχουν πράγματα που δεν έχουμε εμείς. 

2. Ξέρω ποιος πληρώνει, συ κάνει;  
Σοβαρά πάντως, αν είχατε προσέξει τα ψιλά όταν είχε έρθει ο Γκέιτς στην Ελλάδα ήταν ένα από τα θέματα που είχαν συζητηθεί και συμφωνηθεί νομίζω. 

Εγώ ε΄χω άλλη απορία: με τι κριτήρια μοιράζονται οι υπολογιστές; Δηλαδή θα πα΄ρουν όλα τα παιδιά από έναν;
Βρήκα αυτό εδώ που είναι μεν του 2002 αλλά αναφέρεται στο τι αποτέλεσμα είχε η εισαγωγή λάπτοπ σε αμερικανικά σχολεία. Δεν έχω χρόνο να το διαβάσω λεπτομερώς, αλά με την πρώτη ματιά νομίζω λέει άνθρακες ο θησαυρός. 
Για όσους έχουν πρόσβαση σε βιβλιοθήκη και ενδιαφέρονται, βρήκα και αυτό που λέει ότι δεν υπάρχουν ποσοτικές διαφορές (στους βαθμούς π.χ.) αλλά οι λαπτοπούχοι αισθάνονται καλύτερα και νομίζουν ότι μαθαίνουν περισσότερα (ε, βέβαια!) και το γκουγκλ σκόλαρ έχει κι άλλα πολλά. 

Γενικά πάντως στο χώρο της εκπαίδευσης τους έχει πιάσει μια αγωνία όλους μην μείνουν πίσω στην τεχνολογία. Έχω αναγκαστεί να παρακολουθήσω ενημερωτικά σεμινάρια όπου ο ομιλητής εκθείαζε το Τουίτερ ως μέσο διδασκαλίας. Όταν ζήτησα εμβάθυνση στο θέμα είπε ότι ναι μεν δεν μπορείς να στείλεις λύσεις ασκήσεων με το Τουίτερ, αλλά μπορείς να στείλεις υπενθύμιση στους φοιτητές να έρθουν στο μάθημα ή τον τίτλο βιβλίου που τους συστήνεις να διαβάσουν. Α, αυτό σημαίνει διδασκαλία;


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 31, 2009)

Και τα νεώτερα:

http://www.in.gr/news/article.asp?lngEntityID=1047520&lngDtrID=244


----------



## SBE (Aug 31, 2009)

Δηλαδή οι μαθητές θα μπορούν να επιλέξουν υπολογιστή μεχρι 450 ευρώ από κάποια λίστα; 
Πολύ ακριβοί μου φάινονται, το One laptop per child που το αγνοήσαμε υπέρ της Microsoft είναι πολύ φτηνότερο κι ένα eee πρώτης γενιάς που είναι υπεραρκετό για τις σχολικές ανάγκες κοστίζει τα μισά λεφτά. 
θα περίμενα να μοιράζονται οι υπολογιστές από το ίδιο το σχολείο και να παραμένουν ιδιοκτησία του σχολείου, όπως γίνεται σε άλλες χώρες. Αλλά αν το κάναμε αυτό μετά από δυο-τρία χρονια θα λέγανε οι ενδιαφερόμενοι ότι στα σχολεία έχουν παλιάς τεχνολογίας υπολογιστές, άσχετα από το ότι οι υπολογιστές θα ικανοποιούν όλες τις σχολικές ανάγκες.


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 31, 2009)

Εγώ δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί πρέπει να μοιράσουνε laptop. Για ποιο ακριβώς λόγο τα χρήματά του Έλληνα φορολογούμενου θα πρέπει να πάνε έτσι πεταμένα; Αν κόπτονται τόσο πολύ, ας καθίσουν κι ας φτιάξουν αίθουσες ΙΤ για όλους.

Υ.Γ. Και φυσικά θα έπρεπε να παραμένουν ιδιοκτησία του σχολείου, όπως και τα σχολικά βιβλία άλλωστε.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 31, 2009)

Γνωρίζοντας την πραγματικότητα στις τάξεις των ελληνικών δημόσιων σχολείων, φαντάζομαι την εξής εικόνα:
Μάθημα Ιστορίας (για παράδειγμα). Στην έδρα μια καθηγήτρια άνω των 50 ετών που δεν έχει, ούτε θέλει να έχει, καμιά σχέση με την τεχνολογία. Στην τάξη 30 μαθητές που έχουν μαζί τους ένα λάπτοπ ο καθένας. Τι γίνεται; Προσέχουν την καθηγήτρια ή χαζεύουν το λάπτοπ; Παίζουν κάποιο παιχνίδι; Τους βάζει τις φωνές επειδή δεν προσέχουν; Θα τους αναθέσει ποτέ κάποια εργασία που θα περιλαμβάνει και έρευνα στο Διαδίκτυο; Όχι δα. Και ποιος θα ελέγξει μετά όλες αυτές τις εργασίες; Δεν της φτάνουν τα τεστ που έχει να διορθώσει σε κάθε τρίμηνο; 

Όπως ακριβώς χαρίζουμε κάθε χρόνο χιλιάδες βιβλία στα παιδιά, για να τα κάψουν στο τέλος της χρονιάς, τώρα βρήκαμε νέο, ακριβότερο παιχνιδάκι να τους χαρίσουμε, προφανώς για ψηφοθηρικούς λόγους. Μ' αυτά τα 68 εκατομμύρια ευρώ που όπως ανακοινώθηκε θα στοιχίσουν τα κομπιούτερ, θα μπορούσαν να κάνουν άλλα πράγματα για τα σχολεία, που θα ήταν πραγματικά απαραίτητα, π.χ. επισκευές τρισάθλιων αιθουσών, και θα χρησιμοποιούνταν κι από τους μελλοντικούς μαθητές.

Θα ήθελα να με πληροφορήσει κάποιος αν σε άλλες χώρες κουβαλάνε μαζί τους τα παιδιά λάπτοπ στο σχολείο. Η δική μου εντύπωση μέχρι τώρα είναι ότι ακόμα και στα πιο πλούσια κράτη, στα δημόσια σχολεία υπάρχουν αίθουσες με υπολογιστές που ανήκουν στο σχολείο, όχι ότι κουβαλάει ο καθένας το δικό του, και μάλιστα αγορασμένο με χρήματα του Έλληνα φορολογούμενου.


----------



## nickel (Aug 31, 2009)

Οι αντιρρήσεις μου για το μέτρο και τον συγκεκριμένο τρόπο εφαρμογής του καταφέρνουν να ξεπερνούν ακόμα και την απέχθειά μου για τη συγκεκριμένη κυβέρνηση. Απλώς δεν νιώθω καμιά έκπληξη. Μόνο αγανάκτηση.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 31, 2009)

You're all missing the point. Πρέπει να ξεστοκάρουμε, έρχονται Windows 7 και καινούργια νετόπια και λαπιτόπια που θα τα φοράνε...
_(από το Γραφείο τύπου του Σούπερ μάρκετ Λαπιτοπίων στη γειτονιά σας)_​
Disclaimer: *Φυσικά* κάνουμε πλάκα, αυτό δα έλειπε να μην...


----------



## SBE (Aug 31, 2009)

Αλεξάνδρα, τι κανουν στο ΗΒ εδώ και εδώ βλέπεις πώς εφαρμόζει ένα σχολείο (ιδιωτικό) το πρόγραμμα. Επειδή είναι ιδιωτικό οι τιμές είναι εξωφρενικές, απαιτούν από τους γονείς να πληρώσουν τα μαλλιοκέφαλά τους. Αλλά το RM που έχουν τα δημόσια σχολεία είναι πολύ καλό. 

Το έχω δει και είναι γλύκα (η τιμή του έχει πέσει, δεν είναι αυτή που λέει το αρθρο), θα το αγόραζα αν δεν ήταν αδύνατο το ιντερνέτ με αυτό. Είναι βλέπεις φτιαγμένο για εκπαίδευση, όχι για ψυχαγωγία. Παρεμπιπτόντως, τα σχεδίασε και τα φτιάχνει μια μικρή βρετανική εταιρεία (έτσι ενισχύεται η τοπική επιχειρηματικότητα, όχι αγοράζοντας γιαπωνέζικα). 

Και γενικά, πρόκειται για φτηνά μοντέλα, χωρίς πολλές δυνατότητες και δεν μπορεί να βάλει ο μαθητής επιπλέον λογισμικό. Το σχολείο επιτρέπει μόνο αυτά κι όχι άλλους υπολογιστές, έτσι είναι πιο εύκολο να προσέχει το σχολείο τι γίνεται στο δίκτυό του, πιο εύκολη η συντήρηση κλπ. Για όσα παιδιά δεν έχουν αγοράσει το λάπτοπ υπάρχει δυνατότητα δανεισμού από το σχολείο. 
Όσο για το περιεχόμενο των υπολογιστών, είναι τα βιβλία, ασκήσεις και κάποια διαδραστικά παιχνίδια γνώσεων και τίποτ' άλλο. Την ώρα του μαθήματος οι υπολογιστές είναι κλειστοί εκτός αν είναι μέρος του μαθήματος η χρήση τους. 

Και το βασικό: πριν εφαρμοστούν αυτά έγιναν δοκιμές σε μερικά σχολεία της χώρας. Στην Ελλάδα έχει γίνει καμιά σχετική μελέτη;


----------



## Zazula (Aug 31, 2009)

SBE said:


> Και το βασικό: πριν εφαρμοστούν αυτά έγιναν δοκιμές σε μερικά σχολεία της χώρας. Στην Ελλάδα έχει γίνει καμιά σχετική μελέτη;


Γιατί, έγινε *ποτέ* καμία μελέτη και δοκιμαστική εφαρμογή προτού εισαχθεί οποιοδήποτε νέο μέτρο ή αλλαγή ή μεταρρύθμιση στη νεοελληνική εκπαίδευση; Και τα πειραματικά σχολεία, μόνο το όνομα έχουν, όχι τη χάρη.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 31, 2009)

Στα πειραματικά σχολεία οι εκπαιδευτικοί έχουν κατά πέντε ώρες μειωμένο εβδομαδιαίο ωράριο σε σχέση με τους εκπαιδευτικούς των άλλων σχολείων. Γιατί; Επειδή το σχολείο είναι πειραματικό και αυτό τους κουράζει περισσότερο, προφανώς.


----------



## MrsVicky (Aug 31, 2009)

Αν μου επιτρέπετε θα ήθελα να μοιραστώ τις σκέψεις που έκανα διαβάζοντας αυτό το θέμα.

Ως μητέρα θα ήθελα να παρατηρήσω ότι ήδη από την τρίτη δημοτικού πολλές σχολικές εργασίες απαιτούν την έρευνα στο διαδίκτυο, άρα η οικογένεια πρέπει να έχει υπολογιστή, εκτυπωτή και σύνδεση στο διαδίκτυο.

Ως πρώην μαθήτρια βρίσκω ότι ο υπολογιστής θα λύσει τα χέρια των μαθητών που βαρέθηκαν να πληρώνουν τυπογραφικά για τα σκονάκια τους, αφού θα μπορούν πια να τα εκτυπώνουν μόνοι στο σπίτι τους.

Ως δασκάλα έχω την ανησυχία ότι τα επόμενα χρόνια η γραφή θα ακολουθήσει τη μοίρα της καλλιγραφίας και όλα τα έγγραφα θα είναι πλέον δακτυλογραφημένα.

Ειλικρινά δεν πιστεύω ότι είμαι υπερβολική.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 31, 2009)

Καλώς όρισες στο φόρουμ μας, MrsVicky. 

Δεν ξέρω αν φάνηκε κάπως σκληρή η εικόνα που ζωγράφισα παραπάνω, αλλά μιλάω μόνο εκ πείρας, μετά από 23 χρόνια σε δημόσια σχολεία. Χρησιμοποιώ υπολογιστή από το 1988. Μέχρι το 2001 που αποχώρησα από την εκπαίδευση, το 95%, για να μην πω το 99%, των συναδέλφων μου δεν είχαν καμιά σχέση με τη χρήση υπολογιστών -- ούτε οι μαθηματικοί δεν χρησιμοποιούσαν υπολογιστή στο σχολείο μου, και δεν ήταν κανένα υποβαθμισμένο, στην ανατολική Αττική ήταν. Δυσκολεύομαι να φανταστώ ότι η φιλόλογος που αρνήθηκε να ανεβεί στο τρένο της τεχνολογίας στα 40 της θα έχει ανεβεί τώρα που κοντεύει τα 50. Η πρώτη φορά που μας πρόσφεραν δωρεάν σεμινάρια υπολογιστών ήταν το 1990 (ακολούθησαν κι άλλες). Οι συνάδελφοι τα περιφρόνησαν επειδή γίνονταν Σάββατο. Το θέμα ήταν να πάμε στο σεμινάριο, αλλά να χάσουμε και καμιά ώρα διδασκαλίας, δηλαδή. Με τεχνόφοβους εκπαιδευτικούς στην έδρα, δεν ξέρω τι νόημα έχει να είναι ακουμπισμένο ένα λάπτοπ πάνω στο θρανίο.


----------



## SBE (Aug 31, 2009)

Mrs Vicky οι εργασίες που απαιτούν έρευνα στο διαδίκτυο από την τρίτη δημοτικού κάποτε που δεν είχαμε διαδίκτυο γίνονταν με τη βοήθεια της εγκυκλοπαίδειας- κι όχι της Βικιπαιδειας- χωρίς να είναι ελλιπείς ή ανακριβείς (ίσως να ήταν και πιο ακριβείς). 

Σκονάκια στο σχολείο; Εγώ στο πανεπιστήμιο είδα να ανάγονται σε τέχνη. 

Σχετικά με τη δακτυλογραφία: θα έπρεπε να διδάσκεται το τυφλό σύστημα και η στενογραφία στα σχολεία. Μια φίλη μου που έμαθε γιατί έτσι ήθελαν οι γονείς της στο πανεπιστήμιο κράταγε σημειώσεις χωρίς να κουράζεται και δακτυλογραφούσε με άνεση. 

Όσο για την εκπαίδευση των μεγαλύτερων στη χρήση υπολογιστή, πάει χέρι χέρι με το φόβο ότι θα τους ζητάνε να κάνουν πιο πολλή δουλειά. Πέρασα λίγο καιρό σε ελληνικό τμήμα αγγλικής εταιρείας και κάθε τρεις και λίγο έστελναν τους παλιότερους να εκπαιδευτούν στη χρήση υπολογιστών. Πήγαιναν γιατί ήταν υποχρεωτικό και κανένας τους δεν μάθαινε τίποτα γιατί ήταν ανεπίδεκτοι, λέει. Το μέρος της δουλειάς που ήθελε υπολογιστή το έκαναν άλλοι για αυτούς. Δυο- τρία χρόνια αργότερα πέτυχα τον έναν από τους ανεπίδεκτους σε άλλη επιχείρηση κι όχι μόνο ήξερε να χρησιμοποιήσει υπολογιστή, έκανε και προχωρημένα πράγματα. και τότε κατάλαβα ότι δεν ήταν ανεπίδεκτοι, τεμπέληδες ήτανε, όσο ο εργοδότης το ανεχόταν (ήταν παλιοί κι είχαν έξτρα δικαιώματα), δεν δούλευαν.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Sep 1, 2009)

Αυτό πια, οι "γύφτοι"
Στο πρόγραμμα παροχής φορτητών υπολογιστών αναμένεται να ενταχθούν και 5.000 έως 10.000 καθηγητές που θα διδάσκουν στην Α' Γυμνασίου.


----------



## SBE (Sep 1, 2009)

tsioutsiou said:


> Αυτό πια, οι "γύφτοι"
> Στο πρόγραμμα παροχής φορητών υπολογιστών αναμένεται να ενταχθούν και 5.000 έως 10.000 καθηγητές που θα διδάσκουν στην Α' Γυμνασίου.


Δεν είναι παράξενο αν σου ζητάει η δουλειά σου να έχεις υπολογιστή να σε βοηθάει να αποκτήσεις υπολογιστή. 
το θέμα είναι ότι κι οι μαθητές και οι δάσκαλοι τώρα θα βλέπουν τη δωρεάν τσόντα τους με τα δικά μας λεφτά.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Sep 1, 2009)

SBE said:


> Δεν είναι παράξενο αν σου ζητάει η δουλειά σου να έχεις υπολογιστή να σε βοηθάει να αποκτήσεις υπολογιστή.
> το θέμα είναι ότι κι οι μαθητές και οι δάσκαλοι τώρα θα βλέπουν τη δωρεάν τσόντα τους με τα δικά μας λεφτά.


Άμα είναι για τσόντα, χαλάλι. Μειώνεται η σεξουαλική βία στην κοινωνία, άρα έχει ανταποδοτικότητα, και, κατά τον εθνικό τηλεσεξογιατρό Ασκητή, βοηθά και τα ζευγάρια αν την απολαμβάνουν παρέα: δίνει ιδέες και διέγερση. :)


----------



## Leximaniac (Sep 27, 2009)

*Netbook και μετανάστες*

Έχω πλήρη επίγνωση ότι το θέμα αυτό θα έχει δυνατά μέτωπα αλλά θα σκάσω αν δεν πω, έστω, τη γνώμη μου: Στο πιντιεφ που θα βρείτε εδώ, αναφέρει «... τα παιδιά των μεταναστών που φοιτούν στην Α΄ Γυμνασίου, τη χορήγηση φορητών Η/Υ, με το αιτιολογικό ότι *απαιτείται γι’ αυτό να παρουσιάσουν οι γονείς τους τα έγγραφα παραμονής τους στην Ελλάδα*».

Γιά σταθείτε λίγο ρε παιδιά, μπερδεύτηκα.
1. Υπάρχει περίπτωση κάποιος που δεν είναι νόμιμα στην Ελλάδα να γράψει το παιδί του στο σχολείο;... Και αν μπορεί τότε γιατί να μην ζητάνε τα χαρτιά για να βεβαιωθούν ότι οι υπολογιστές αυτοί δεν πάνε στον οποιονδήποτε; 
2. Στο κάτω κάτω τα λεφτά αυτά από το δικό μας φορολογητέο εισόδημα βγαίνει, να μην είμαστε σίγουροι ότι θα το πάρουν όσοι πληρώνουν εξίσου φόρους; (γιατί μη μου πείτε ότι οι παράνομα διαμένοντες στην Ελλάδα πληρώνουν φόρους...).

Τα 'πα και ησύχασα αν και προετοιμάζομαι για φοβερό φλέιμ.


----------



## SBE (Sep 27, 2009)

Εγώ θεωρώ ότι πρόβλημα δεν είναι τα παιδιά των μεταναστών αλλά τα παιδιά των τσιγγάνων που αλλάζουν δυο και τρία σχολεία κάθε χρόνο. 
Γι' αυτό θα έπρεπε τα λάπτοπ να είναι ιδιοκτησία του σχολείου και να τα δανείζει αν χρειαστεί.


----------



## nickel (Sep 27, 2009)

Ολόκληρο το κείμενο του pdf:

Από Ο.Λ.Μ.Ε.
Προς τα ΜΜΕ, τις ΕΛΜΕ

ΚΑΜΙΑ ΔΙΑΚΡΙΣΗ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΜΕΤΑΝΑΣΤΕΣ ΣΤΗ ΧΟΡΗΓΗΣΗ Η/Υ
Καταγγέλλουμε την πρωτοφανή απόφαση να στερηθούν τα παιδιά των
μεταναστών που φοιτούν στην Α΄ Γυμνασίου, τη χορήγηση φορητών Η/Υ, με το
αιτιολογικό ότι απαιτείται γι’ αυτό να παρουσιάσουν οι γονείς τους τα έγγραφα
παραμονής τους στην Ελλάδα!
Πρόκειται για μια πρωτοφανή διάκριση, αντίθετη με το πνεύμα αλλά και την
ουσία όλων των συνθηκών για τα δικαιώματα των παιδιών και της εξάλειψης των
διακρίσεων.
Απαιτούμε την άμεση κατάργηση αυτής της πρόβλεψης της εγκυκλίου από το
ΥΠΕΠΘ.​


----------



## SBE (Sep 27, 2009)

Και φυσικά να συμπληρώσω ότι ο ερασιτεχνισμός μας είναι για γέλια. Σκέφτηκε κάποιος πώς να βεβαιωθούμε ότι δεν θα πάρουν υπολογιστές παιδιά που οι γονείς τους είναι παράνομα στην Ελλάδα και δεν πληρώνουν φόρους; Αντί να σκεφτούν κάτι απλό, που δεν θα φαινόταν σα διάκριση, π.χ. να ζητηθεί από όλους τους γονείς να φέρουν χαρτιά εφορίας, ΑΦΜ ή κάτι παρόμοιο (ή πιστοποιητικό απορίας, άμα δεν πληρώνουν φόρους λόγω χαμηλού εισοδήματος), και να λυθεί το θέμα.


----------



## Leximaniac (Sep 27, 2009)

Άρα δεν είμαι η μόνη που έκανε φάτσα διαβάζοντας το παραπάνω κείμενο (ευχαριστώ για την πλήρη παράθεση, Nickel)... Συμφωνώ με την SBE: Ας πουν σε όλους να φέρουν εκκαθαριστικό ή να δείξουν ΑΦΜ κτλ. 

Βέβαια σε δεύτερη μοίρα έρχεται και το θέμα ότι τα netbooks κανονικά είναι φτηνότερα από τα laptops αλλά το ΠΛΑΙΣΙΟ και άλλα μαγαζιά ξαφνικά βάφτισαν με 450 Ευρώ την «μαθητική» σειρά νετμπουκ. Και ποιανού ιδέα ήταν να παίρνουν τα παιδιά netbook και όχι laptop όπως είχε εξαγγελθεί αρχικά; Για να είναι πιο ελαφριά στην μεταφορά; Δεν βρήκα πουθενά ένα κείμενο που να αιτιολογεί αυτή την αλλαγή.


----------



## nickel (Sep 27, 2009)

Διαβάζοντας από εδώ...

Aπό τις 14 Σεπτεμβρίου και μετά, δηλαδή, από την πρώτη κιόλας εβδομάδα έναρξης της νέας σχολικής χρονιάς, θα διανεμηθεί σε όλους τους γονείς των μαθητών, δημόσιων και ιδιωτικών σχολείων, κουπόνι αξίας 450 ευρώ για την αγορά ηλεκτρονικού υπολογιστή. 
[...]
Tο κουπόνι των 450 ευρώ δεν είναι εκπτωτικό, δεν μπορεί δηλαδή να αφαιρεθεί το ποσόν από υπολογιστή μεγαλύτερης αξίας, αλλά πρέπει να αγοραστεί μηχάνημα της αναγραφόμενης τιμής, προκειμένου να μην υπάρχουν διακρίσεις μεταξύ των μαθητών.​Απ' όσο ξέρω, σοβαρό υπολογιστή δεν παίρνεις με 450 ευρώ.
O υπολογιστής που θα αγοραστεί από τον μαθητή πρέπει να έχει συγκεκριμένες τεχνικές προδιαγραφές, να περιέχει ειδικό λογισμικό που θα βοηθήσει στη διδασκαλία των μαθημάτων και στην ασφαλή πλοήγηση στο Iντερνετ.​Ασφαλή πλοήγηση στο Ίντερνετ; Τι θα πει αυτό; Έχει κάποιος πληροφορίες για το πώς το κατάφεραν αυτό; Θα αναφωνήσουμε «Θαύμα, θαύμα!»;
Επιπλέον, θα διανεμηθούν στα σχολεία 5.000 διαδραστικοί πίνακες, που θα προσφέρουν απεριόριστες εκπαιδευτικές δυνατότητες στους μαθητές.​«Απεριόριστες»; Ας συγκρατηθώ. Άλλη συζήτηση, για άλλη ώρα.
Τα πρώτα μαθήματα που υπάρχουν στον H/Y για να διδαχθούν είναι η Γεωγραφία, τα Μαθηματικά, η Ιστορία και η Βιολογία με τις Φυσικές Επιστήμες. Οι καθηγητές θα αποφασίζουν ποιο τμήμα της ύλης αυτών των μαθημάτων θα διδάσκεται ηλεκτρονικά και ποιο στην τάξη με τον μαυροπίνακα.​Καλό αυτό με την Ιστορία. Θα γλιτώσουν εντελώς από το έντυπο βιβλίο; Μη γράφουν και τυπώνουν καινούργια κάθε τόσο.

Υπάρχει κάποιο μέλος με πρωτάκι να μας περιγράψει εμπειρίες; Έχουμε υπόψη μας να δοκιμάστηκε κάπου πιλοτικά;

Τώρα, για το μεταναστευτικό, απλώς άλλη μια ανορθογραφία σε ένα θέμα που χρειάζεται μια ευρύτερη μελέτη — δεν σκοντάφτουμε μόνο στο ότι ξαφνικά αποφάσισαν να δουν χαρτιά για τα κομπιούτερ.


Μια κριτική του μέτρου διάβασα εδώ:
http://www.skai.gr/articles/news/views/Ακολουθείπροεκλογικόλάπτοπ/

Αν βρείτε κι άλλες ενδιαφέρουσες απόψεις ή περιγραφές, κάντε τον κόπο να χώσετε ένα λινκ εδώ.


----------



## Leximaniac (Sep 27, 2009)

nickel said:


> Απ' όσο ξέρω, σοβαρό υπολογιστή δεν παίρνεις με 450 ευρώ.



Ίσως όχι αλλά τα netbooks ουδέποτε είχαν φτάσει τα 450 Ευρώ. Με 300, άντε 350, έκανες δουλειά.

Επιπλέον για μαθητική -καθαρά- χρήση δεν είναι ανάγκη το laptop να κάνει της Παναγιάς τα μάτια. Ένας υπολογιστής όπως αυτός εδώ (HP Compaq 615 - Athlon X2 QL-64 2.1 GHz - 15.6" TFT), κάνει 449 Ευρώ και θα ήταν, πιστεύω, πολύ καλύτερη λύση για τον μαθητή από το απλό netbook. Επιπλέον, όπως ανέφερες κι εσύ (αν θυμάμαι σωστά), ο υπολογιστής δεν έρχεται με ειδικές ρυθμίσεις για σχολικές πηγές, δεν έρχεται με τα βιβλία προφορτωμένα ως εφαρμογή ούτε έχουμε δει κάποιο έγγραφο που να αναφέρει ότι θα δίνονται εργασίες που θα πρέπει να γίνουν με τον υπολογιστή και να παραδοθούν σε ηλεκτρονική μορφή, αλλά και από την άλλη δεν έχουμε δει να στήνεται κανένα δίκτυο στα σχολεία που να χρησιμοποιηθεί για τη διδασκαλία, τουλάχιστον, της χρήσης των υπολογιστών.

Σε μια λίστα που είμαι γραμμένη μέσω Γιαχού είχαμε μέχρι ένα σχολείο να ζητάει αν κάποιος μπορεί να δωρίσει ψυγείο για να διατηρούν τα φαγητά των μαθητών καθώς και υπολογιστές για το σχολείο τους. Σε ένα κράτος που η παιδεία είναι δημόσια, είναι κατάπτυστο να ζητάνε σχολεία δωρεές για πράγματα που θα έπρεπε να είχε καλύψει το Υπουργείο Παιδείας. Είναι σαν να πηγαίνεις σε δημόσιο νοσοκομείο και να σου ζητάνε οι νοσοκόμες να προσέχεις εσύ πότε θα τελειώσει ένας ορός ή να τους ειδοποιείς όταν γίνει κάτι (ενώ θα έπρεπε να είχε προγραμματιστεί η πρόσληψη επαρκούς προσωπικού ώστε να μην είναι 2 νοσοκόμες ανά όροφο).

Για πολλά που γίνονται σ' αυτή τη χώρα είμαι απογοητευμένη αλλά ειδικά αυτά τα ερασιτεχνικά στην Παιδεία και την Υγεία με πληγώνουν ιδιαίτερα.


----------



## azimuthios (Sep 27, 2009)

Leximaniac said:


> Ίσως όχι αλλά τα netbooks ουδέποτε είχαν φτάσει τα 450 Ευρώ.



Κάνεις λάθος. Επειδή πρόσφατα έψαχνα για netbooκ, βρήκα τιμές πολύ παραπάνω από 450 ευρώ. Άσχετα αν εγώ τελικά θα κάνω τη δουλειά μια χαρά με ένα των 350 ευρώ που αγόρασα. 

Όσο για την προχειρότητα των αποφάσεων και την πραγματική χρήση των υπολογιστών, ας μη μιλήσω καλύτερα, γιατί φοβάμαι πως δεν θα συγκρατηθώ και θα πω καμιά χοντράδα.

Θα πω μόνο ότι σε αυτή τη χώρα, ίσως καλό θα ήταν μερικές φορές να είμαστε ευχαριστημένοι έστω και γι' αυτά τα ελάχιστα που μας δίνονται. Υπάρχουν πάρα πολλοί φοιτητές που στα 18 τους δεν έχουν πρόσβαση σε υπολογιστή και δεν ξέρουν καν τη χρήση του, πόσω μάλλον να κάνουν και εργασία με αυτούς. Επομένως, η αισιόδοξη πλευρά μου λέει ότι καλύτερα είναι που πλέον όλα τα παιδιά θα αποκτήσουν μια εξοικείωση με αυτό που λέγεται υπολογιστής.


----------



## SBE (Sep 27, 2009)

nickel said:


> Ασφαλή πλοήγηση στο Ίντερνετ; Τι θα πει αυτό; Έχει κάποιος πληροφορίες για το πώς το κατάφεραν αυτό; Θα αναφωνήσουμε «Θαύμα, θαύμα!»;



Εννοεί ότι θα έχουν parental control, φυσικά.
Και φυσικά λογικό είναι ότι θα ανεβάσουν τις τιμές για να πάρουν όλο το ποσό τα μαγαζιά.
Από το άρθρο που κάνει κριτική συμφωνώ απολύτως με το 4, ότι δηλαδή τα χρήματα αυτά θα μπορούσαν να έχουν χρησιμοποιηθεί για εξοπλισμό στα σχολεία που θα κάλυπτε τις ανάγκες όλων των μαθητών.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 27, 2009)

nickel said:


> Τα πρώτα μαθήματα που υπάρχουν στον H/Y για να διδαχθούν είναι η Γεωγραφία, τα Μαθηματικά, η *Ιστορία *και η Βιολογία με τις Φυσικές Επιστήμες.


Ιστορία; Hello! Την Ιστορία την διδάσκουν φιλόλογοι. Δεν υπάρχουν φιλόλογοι άνω των 40 ετών -και ιδίως γυναίκες, όπως είναι η συντριπτική πλειονότητα των φιλολόγων- που ξέρουν να χειρίζονται υπολογιστή, ή αν υπάρχουν, είναι σε απειροελάχιστο ποσοστό.


----------



## Leximaniac (Sep 27, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Ιστορία; Hello! Την Ιστορία την διδάσκουν φιλόλογοι. Δεν υπάρχουν φιλόλογοι άνω των 40 ετών -και ιδίως γυναίκες, όπως είναι η συντριπτική πλειονότητα των φιλολόγων- που ξέρουν να χειρίζονται υπολογιστή, ή αν υπάρχουν, είναι σε απειροελάχιστο ποσοστό.



Τότε, εφόσον ήξεραν ότι θα έθεταν αυτό το πρόγραμμα σε ισχύ, γιατί δεν ανάγκασαν (αν και ακούγεται αυστηρό και αυταρχικό) τους καθηγητές να επιμορφωθούν στις νέες τεχνολογίες; Εδώ γι' άλλα δίνουν λεφτά για επιδόματα... Ας τα δώσουν και γιαυτό.

Και δεν συμφωνώ με την άποψη που ακούστηκε νωρίτερα ότι πρέπει να είμαστε ευχαριστημένοι με τα ψίχουλα που πετάνε στη χώρα αυτή. Διεκδικώ να λαμβάνω όλα όσα λαμβάνει και όποιος άλλος κάτοικος κράτους μέλους της ΕΕ εφόσον πληρώνω τους ίδιους (για να μην πω περισσότερους) φόρους.

Έντιτ: Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τη συζήτηση. Πραγματικά... αν δεν είχα ανοίξει το νήμα θα είχα σκάσει :)


----------



## SBE (Sep 27, 2009)

Σχετικά με τις δωρεές στα σχολεία, νομίζω ότι δεν είναι και τόσο απαράδεκτο. 
Στην Ελλάδα υπάρχει η νοοτροπία ότι το κράτος πρέπει να φροντίζει για όλα κι αφού πληρώνουμε φόρους ξεμπερδέψαμε από την υποχρέωσή μας να βοηθάμε τον πλησίον (εξαιρούνται οι μοδάτοι πλησίον, της δικαιοδοσίας των ΜΚΟ). 
Αν ένα σχολείο έχει ανάγκες που θα χρειαστεί εκατό χρόνια να τις εκπληρώσει το κράτος ενώ ένας ιδιώτης θα τις πραγματοποιήσει σε μια μέρα, γιατί να μην αναζητήσουμε τη δωρεά; Στο κάτω κάτω, γιατί διαφέρει η δωρεά υπολογιστή ή του ψυγείου που αλλιώς θα καταλήξει στη χωματερή, από τη δωρεά κτηριακών εγκαταστάσεων που πάντα την αποδεχόμασταν; Επωφελείται και το περιβάλλον! 
Τα δικά μας παιδιά δεν πάνε στο σχολείο αυτό; Για τη δική τους ευκολία δεν το κάνουμε;

ΥΓ ίσως να έχω παρασυρθεί από το civic mindedness των Άγγλων, που τους θεωρούμε κατά τ' αλλα αχώνευτους και ηλίθιους, αλλά όχι μόνο είναι αποδεκτές οι δωρεές στα δημόσια σχολεία αλλά και ενθαρρύνονται. Μια αλυσίδα σουπερμάρκετ κάνει κάθε χρόνο εκστρατεία για τη δωρεά υπολογιστών στα σχολεία. Με κάθε αγορά παίρνεις κουπόνια, τα δίνεις στο σχολείο και το σχολείο τα ανταλλάσσει με υπολογιστές. Τα σχολεία επωφελούνται (όσα συμμετέχουν, γιατί πολλά δεν ασχολούνται), το σουπερμάρκετ κάνει τη διαφήμισή του. Αλλά και σε τοπικό επίπεδο, το σουπερμάρκετ της γειτονιάς μου (άλλη αλυσίδα) κάνει κάτι ανάλογο σε τοπικό επίπεδο. Αυτό το μήνα μαζεύουν για τοπικό κρατικό σχολείο για ανάπηρους.
Και οι ιδιώτες; Στο δικό μου σπίτι τα τελευταία δέκα χρόνια έγιναν οι εξής δωρεές που για την Ελλάδα θα ήταν απαράδεκτες:
Τρία σακιά σκουπιδιών λούτρινα ζωάκια (όλοι νόμιζαν ότι μου άρεσαν και μου έκαναν σχετικά δώρα) σε νοσοκομείο παίδων. 
Όλοι οι παλιοί υπολογιστές σε ΜΚΟ που τους στέλνει σε σχολεία.
Καμια δεκαριά κούτες βιβλία σε διάφορα σχολεία. 
Αμέτρητες σακούλες με χαρτόνια, χαρτιά, χαρτάκια, κόλλες, αυτοκόλλητα κι ό,τι άλλο έχει να κάνει με χαρτοκοπτική και χειροτεχνία σε δύο σχολεία και στις Οδηγούς της περιοχής, που τα χρησιμοποίησαν πάρα πολύ. 
Γιατί όχι;


----------



## SBE (Sep 27, 2009)

Leximaniac said:


> Τότε, εφόσον ήξεραν ότι θα έθεταν αυτό το πρόγραμμα σε ισχύ, γιατί δεν ανάγκασαν (αν και ακούγεται αυστηρό και αυταρχικό) τους καθηγητές να επιμορφωθούν στις νέες τεχνολογίες;



Γιατί δεν είναι απλά καθηγητές, είναι ΦΙΛΟΛΟΓΟΙ. δηλαδή κότες και ανθρωπάκια (γυναίκες- άντρες αντίστοιχα). Και μάλλον πολύ είναι το ότι μπορούν να χρησιμοποιήσουν τηλεκοντρόλ για την τηλεόραση. 




Leximaniac said:


> Διεκδικώ να λαμβάνω όλα όσα λαμβάνει και όποιος άλλος κάτοικος κράτους μέλους της ΕΕ εφόσον πληρώνω τους ίδιους (για να μην πω περισσότερους) φόρους.



Δε νομίζω ότι οι άλλοι κάτοικοι ΕΕ λαμβάνουν δωρεάν υπολογιστές. Ούτε γίνεται απόσυρση ηλεκτρικών συσκευών, επιδότηση για μόνωση σε ιδιώτες κλπκλπ. Σε εμάς έχει γίνει λίγο περάστε κόσμε.


----------



## nickel (Sep 27, 2009)

Μην τα βάζετε με τους φιλόλογους (όχι τόσο άγρια — με το μαλακό).

Αλλά μήπως νομίζετε ότι θα υπάρχει κανένα σούπερ-ντούπερ λογισμικό για τη διδασκαλία της ιστορίας; Με εκπληκτικές παρουσιάσεις, διαδραστικότητα, σενάρια, πολυποίκιλες ασκήσεις, επαναληπτικές δραστηριότητες, ζωντανούς χάρτες, ποιες είναι οι αδυναμίες του κάθε μαθητή — εκεί να επιστρέψουμε, κάθε μάθημα είναι εξέταση παιχνίδι για όλους κλπ. κλπ.; Φοβάμαι ότι όλο κι όλο που θα πρέπει να ξέρει η καθηγήτρια θα είναι να τους πει: «Διαβάστε από τη σελίδα 68 μέχρι τη σελίδα 69 του PDF για το επόμενο μάθημα». Και ελπίζω να κάνω λάθος και να είμαι άδικος.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 27, 2009)

Αν κάποιος είχε την ιδέα να συνεργαστεί π.χ. με το Ίδρυμα Μείζονος Ελληνισμού, που φαίνεται να έχουν κάποια σχετική τεχνογνωσία, γιατί όχι; (Σιγά μην και.... )


----------



## SBE (Sep 27, 2009)

Συγγνώμη στους φιλόλογους που παρεξηγούνται, αλλά η παρομοίωση "σα φιλόλογος" νομίζω τα λέει όλα (καθωσπρέπει κυρία που δε γελάει ποτέ γιατί αργεί να πιάσει τα ανέκδοτα). 

Το λογισμικό της ιστορίας νομίζω θα περιλαμβάνει κανένα χάρτη διαδραστικό (που αλλάζει χρώματα δηλαδη) και επιπλέον φωτογραφίες από το βιβλίο.


----------



## anef (Sep 27, 2009)

SBE said:


> Συγγνώμη στους φιλόλογους που παρεξηγούνται, αλλά...



Με ένα σκέτο "συγνώμη στους φιλόλογους" θα είχες ξεμπερδέψει. Το λέω τελείως φιλικά, σαν φιλόλογος και σαν άνθρωπος


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 27, 2009)

Διαφωνώ, βέβαια, με οποιονδήποτε χαρακτηρισμό. Το μόνο που έχω διαπιστώσει εγώ από πρώτο χέρι είναι ότι σχεδόν όλοι οι άνω των 40 εκπαιδευτικοί είναι άσχετοι με την τεχνολογία, και οι φιλόλογοι σε μεγαλύτερο βαθμό λόγω της φύσης των μαθημάτων τους. Οι μαθηματικοί ή οι φυσικοί έχουν μεγαλύτερες πιθανότητες να έχουν φιλική διάθεση προς την τεχνολογία.


----------



## daeman (Sep 27, 2009)

Μεγάλη κουβέντα άνοιξε, όπως πάντα με τα της παιδείας. 
Επίσης εδώ: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=4179
κι εδώ: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=3675 (Μήπως αυτό εδώ το νήμα θα ήταν καλύτερα να συγχωνευτεί μ' εκείνο, αφού αφορούν το ίδιο θέμα; ) και άλλα που είμαι βέβαιος ότι θα προσθέσει ο Ζαζ .

Στα γρήγορα, λόγω πίεσης χρόνου:

Ποιοι δάσκαλοι (όποιας ειδικότητας, αν και συνήθως οι φιλόλογοι διακρίνονται για τον συντηρητισμό τους) θα εντάξουν αυτές τις νέες δυνατότητες στη μέθοδο διδασκαλίας, με τι γνώσεις, με τι εφόδια, με ποια όρεξη και ποια φαντασία;
Είδατε πουθενά ψηφιακό εκπαιδευτικό υλικό στα ελληνικά, προσαρμοσμένο στην ύλη και τα τοπικά δεδομένα; Ή πάλι θα το πασαλείψουν κουτσά στραβά μεταφράζοντας αντίστοιχα ξένα; Ή μήπως, το πιθανότερο, αντί να τα διαβάζουν τα παιδιά στο χαρτί, θα τα παίρνουν σε πιντιέφ και τι είχες Γιάννη; τι είχα πάντα;
Άντε και πες ότι λύθηκε το θέμα της ασφαλούς πλοήγησης (που να το δω και να μην το πιστέψω να μπορέσει ο όποιος δάσκαλος να ελέγξει και να περιορίσει τους καταρτισμένους πιτσιρικάδες/επίδοξους χάκερ), με τι σύνδεση θα δουλέψουν τα σχολεία, πώς θα συνδεθούν στο διαδίκτυο, όταν παιδεύονται ακόμα με το σχολικό δίκτυο (pstn και isdn) που προσφέρει τις προϊστορικές, ασύλληπτες ταχύτητες των 56 και 128Κ;
Και επαρκή σύνδεση να είχαν, πού θα τα έστελναν τα παιδιά, σε ποιες ελληνικές ιστοσελίδες σχεδιασμένες για εκπαιδευτικούς σκοπούς; Ή αφήνεται κι αυτό στη διακριτική ευχέρεια του όποιου δασκάλου, που συνήθως δεν μπορεί ούτε τον καιρό να δει μόνος του, κι αν μπορεί δεν πρόκειται να φιλοτιμηθεί να ασχοληθεί με τη δημιουργία υλικού χωρίς πρόσθετα επιδόματα, αφού μέχρι τώρα μια χαρά (και δυο τρομάρες) κάνει τη δουλειά του (που λέει ο λόγος) με τους παραδοσιακούς τρόπους; Και τα επιδόματα να πάρει, σιγά μην ασχοληθεί!
Καλοί οι πίνακες, αλλά: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=4179
Για το θέμα των μεταναστών, τα είπατε ήδη, αν και είναι μέρος πολύ ευρύτερης συζήτησης, όπως λέει ο Νίκελ.
Τα νέτμπουκ πλεονεκτούν έναντι των λάπτοπ στην ευκολία μεταφοράς και στη διάρκεια της μπαταρίας, σημαντικό για να μη γεμίσει η τάξη καλώδια και χρειαστούν πρόσθετες υποδομές (πρίζες σε κάθε θρανίο, ηλεκτρολογική εγκατάσταση και συντήρηση), και στις υποδομές γενικά πάσχουμε. Από την άλλη, έχουν μικρή οθόνη (με ό,τι αυτό συνεπάγεται για την ευχρηστία τους και τα μάτια των παιδιών) και κατά κανόνα μικρό και άβολο πληκτρολόγιο. Μπορούν όμως να συνδεθούν εύκολα με εξωτερική οθόνη και πληκτρολόγιο στο σπίτι π.χ., για να δουλεύει ο μαθητής πιο άνετα και ξεκούραστα. Όσο για τις δυνατότητές τους, φτάνουν και περισσεύουν για τις δουλειές που (υποτίθεται ότι) θα κάνουν. Αλλά παίζει και αυτό που λέει μεταξύ σοβαρού και αστείου ο Δρ7χ εδώ: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showpost.php?p=42601&postcount=14
Όσο για το αν εκπαιδεύτηκαν οι δάσκαλοι κάθε βαθμίδας στη χρήση Η/Υ, το σχετικό πρόγραμμα έχει ήδη ολοκληρωθεί (ή πλησιάζει στην ολοκλήρωση, τώρα μαθαίνω ότι επεκτείνεται σε νηπιαγωγούς και βρεφονηπιοκόμους), αλλά όπως έγινε, κλάφτα Χαράλαμπε. Ενδεικτικά μόνο να πω ότι σε 50 ώρες καλούνται να μάθουν τσάτρα-πάτρα (και να εξεταστούν σ' αυτό) ό,τι εγώ διδάσκω σε ιδιωτική σχολή σε 90+ ώρες, χωρίς να αναφέρω τι γίνεται στις εξετάσεις και, το σημαντικότερο, τη στάση των εκπαιδευομένων, τόσο για τα προγράμματα, όσο και για την προοπτική εισαγωγής του Η/Υ στην τάξη ως εκπαιδευτικού εργαλείου.
Μία από τα ίδια, λοιπόν, τσαπατσουλιές και πασαλείμματα να δείξουμε ότι κάτι κάνουμε... Εξάλλου, την άλλη Κυριακή έχουμε εκλογές! Ξέρετε πόσοι θα σκεφτούν πάνω από την κάλπη το καινούριο μηχανάκι που πήρε το παιδί δωρεάν;

Κι ένα ενδεικτικό πρόσφατο περιστατικό: την περασμένη Δευτέρα μου ζήτησε φίλη φιλόλογος κανένα λεξικό για να βρίσκει ετυμολογίες για τη δουλειά της, γιατί έχει το Λίντελ Σκοτ και το Πρωίας οικογενειακά κειμήλια, αλλά είναι παλιά και δύσχρηστα γι' αυτό που τα θέλει, όπως μου είπε. Πάω σπίτι της, καθόμαστε στον υπολογιστή (επιδοτημένο εν μέρει από το προαναφερθέν πρόγραμμα εκπαίδευσης) και πάω να μπω στο διαδίκτυο να της δείξω τα διάφορα ονλάιν λεξικά και πηγές που έχω συλλέξει κατά καιρούς (χάρη και σ' εσάς). Α, μου λέει, πρέπει να συνδεθείς πρώτα! Μετά από μια παύση (εγώ με την έκφραση του χάνου, εκείνη εντελώς ατάραχη), έπεσε το κέρμα στην κούτρα μου. Η σύνδεση ήταν dial-up 56Κ, γιατί τέτοια τους δίνει το σχολικό δίκτυο! Άντε μετά να δουλέψεις ανθρώπινα, όση διάθεση και να 'χεις... Όταν, μετά από μερικά λεπτά αναμονής σε κάθε σελίδα, κατάφερνε να εμφανιστεί το περιεχόμενο, η φίλη έμενε κάθε φορά άναυδη, αναφωνώντας αγανακτισμένη τελικά: αυτά γιατί δεν μας τα έδειξε κανείς;!

ΥΓ: Είπα στα γρήγορα, αλλά πάλι σεντόνι μου βγήκε. Συγγνώμη, αλλά με πονάει το θέμα.

Edit: Βλέπω ότι, όση ώρα έγραφα, συγχωνεύτηκαν τα νήματα και προστέθηκαν κι άλλα μηνύματα... Αγνοήστε τα περιττά δικά μου. Μην τα βάζετε με τους φιλόλογους, η τεμπελιά και η αδιαφορία δεν κάνουν διακρίσεις σε κλάδους.


----------



## SBE (Sep 27, 2009)

Μα δε ζητάω συγγνώμη κι ας φάινομαι αγενής. Δυστυχώς εχω δύο φιλες φιλόλογους, ο τελευταιος δεσμός με τα σχολικά χρόνια, και ώρες ωρες είναι τόσο πολύ "καθωσπρέπει κυρίες που δε γελάν ποτέ γιατί αργούν να πιάσουν τα ανέκδοτα" ΚΑΙ τεχνοφοβικές ΚΑΙ με μανία να χρησιμοποιούν δύσκολες λεξεις και περίεργες γραμματικές δομές και άλλα πολλα που αναρωτιέμαι τι τους κανανε στη σχολή και έγιναν έτσι. Αυτό δε σημαίνει ότι έιναι όλοι οι φιλόλογοι έτσι, αλλά δυστυχώς είναι _όσοι χρειάζονται για να βγει το όνομα στον κλάδο._ 

Η μία μάλιστα πρόσφατα αναρωτιόταν αν αξιζει τον κόπο να παρει το λαπτοπ που δικαιούται, γιατί δεν είχε ποτέ δικό της υπολογιστή και δεν ήξερε τι να τον κάνει. Και όχι, δεν έχει περάσει τα 40 που ειπε η Αλεξάνδρα.


----------



## SBE (Sep 27, 2009)

daeman said:


> Ποιοι δάσκαλοι (όποιας ειδικότητας, αν και συνήθως οι φιλόλογοι διακρίνονται για τον συντηρητισμό τους) θα εντάξουν αυτές τις νέες δυνατότητες στη μέθοδο διδασκαλίας, με τι γνώσεις, με τι εφόδια, με ποια όρεξη και ποια φαντασία;



Ποιοί δάσκαλοι έχυν διδαχτέ παιδαγωγικά και εκπαιδευτικά θέματα, από τους παλιότεορυς ειδικά; Ποιοί ακολουθούν μεθόδους διδασκαλίας; Όχι ΄συγχρονες ή παλιές, απλά μεθόδους, ό,τι και να'ναι αυτές;



daeman said:


> Είδατε πουθενά ψηφιακό εκπαιδευτικό υλικό στα ελληνικά, προσαρμοσμένο στην ύλη και τα τοπικά δεδομένα; Ή πάλι θα το πασαλείψουν κουτσά στραβά μεταφράζοντας αντίστοιχα ξένα;



Αυτό είναι σχεδόν βέβαιο. 



daeman said:


> Όταν, μετά από μερικά λεπτά αναμονής σε κάθε σελίδα, κατάφερνε να εμφανιστεί το περιεχόμενο, η φίλη έμενε κάθε φορά άναυδη, αναφωνώντας αγανακτισμένη τελικά: αυτά γιατί δεν μας τα έδειξε κανείς;!



Γιατί μάλλον δνε τα ξερανε ούτε αυτοί. Αν είναι δηλαδη κομπιουτεράδες οι διδάσκοντες, γιατί να ξέρουν από λεξικά της αρχαίας ελληνικής;


----------



## danae (Sep 27, 2009)

Αγαπητή SBE, δεν νομίζω να είναι κανείς -από την παρέα τουλάχιστον- εναντίον της εθελοντικής προσφοράς. Αυτό, όμως, που προσωπικά με εξοργίζει είναι να επικαλούνται το φιλότιμό μου και να βασίζονται στην εθελοντική μου προσφορά, την ώρα που κάποιοι θησαυρίζουν κατακλέβοντάς μας. Για παράδειγμα, δεν θα πήγαιναν ποτέ εθελόντρια στους ολυμπιακούς αγώνες -ακόμα κι αν δεν είχα αντιρρήσεις όσον αφορά το θεσμό γενικότερα- από τη στιγμή που ο χαρακτήρας τους ήταν κερδοσκοπικός. Αυτό που όλοι περιμένουμε είναι η εκάστοτε κυβέρνηση να διαχειρίζεται καλύτερα τα δικά μας χρήματα.

Όσο για το θέμα των δωρεάν λάπτοπ ή νέτμπουκ: γνωρίζετε αν θα έχουν οι μαθητές τη δυνατότητα να μην αγοράσουν windows και office; Γιατί, αν δεν έχουν αυτή τη δυνατότητα, τότε μιλάμε για σκανδαλώδη κατασπατάληση των χρημάτων μας, από τη στιγμή που θα μπορούσαν να εγκαταστήσουν linux και open office. Είναι εξοργιστικό το γεγονός ότι δαπανώνται τεράστια χρηματικά ποσά για τον εξοπλισμό των κρατικών υπηρεσιών με εμπορικά προϊόντα όπως τα windows και οι εφαρμογές office κλπ, την ώρα που υπάρχει δωρεάν εναλλακτική, και μάλιστα πολύ καλύτερης ποιότητας. Χώρια που, για να συμμετάσχουμε σε διαγωνισμούς του ΑΣΕΠ, μας υποχρεώνουν να πιστοποιούμε ότι γνωρίζουμε να χειριζόμαστε αυτά τα εμπορικά προϊόντα. Κι όλα αυτά για να μοιράζονται τα δικά μας χρήματα στον Γκέιτς. Το όλο ζήτημα είναι κατά τη γνώμη μου σκανδαλώδες!


----------



## SBE (Sep 27, 2009)

Μα δε βασίζοντια στην εθελοντική προσφορά για τα πάντα τα σχολεία που ζητάνε ένα ψυγείο, γιατί δε ζητανε μάστορα να φτιάξει τη στέγη δωρεάν. Υπάρχει διαφορά. 
Με τον Γκέιτς υπογραψαμε συμφωνίες πέρσι και τις πανηγυρίσαμε κι όλας και είχε ο Γκέιτς ιδιωτική συζήτηση με τον πρωθυπουργό (γιατί; να ήταν με τον υπουργό Παιδέιας θα το καταλαβαινα). Αλλά είναι βέβαιο ότι αυτο θα γινόταν όποιος και να κυβερνούσε.


----------



## azimuthios (Sep 27, 2009)

Επειδή πολλά μαζεύτηκαν και δεν μπορώ να τα διαβάσω και να απαντήσω σε όλα αυτή τη στιγμή θα πω κι εγώ τη γνώμη μου για τα πιο χτυπητά... 

Έχω ξαναπεί τη γνώμη μου για τους φιλόλογους (που δυστυχώς εν μέρει είναι όπως περιγράφει η SBE) αλλά έχω να πω στη φίλη SBE ότι όταν γενικεύει και γενικολογεί προσβάλλει ανθρώπους που κατασπαταλάνε το λιγοστό χρόνο τους για να προετοιμαστούν όσο το δυνατόν καλύτερα και να διδάξουν αυτά τα άμοιρα παιδιά που ακριβώς επειδή οι φιλόλογοι και οι ανθρωπιστικές επιστήμες γενικότερα έχουν υποβαθμιστεί και παραμεριστεί τόσο πολύ για χάρη των "χρήσιμων" οικονομικών και θετικών επιστημών που προάγονται και χρηματοδοτούνται ως επί το πλείστον από τις κυβερνήσεις, αντιμετωπίζουν νέα παιδιά που δεν γνωρίζουν ούτε το όνομά τους να γράφουν σωστά, που δεν ξέρουν να διαβάζουν, που δεν ξέρουν να επιχειρηματολογήσουν ή να μιλήσουν έστω σωστά για να διατυπώσουν μια γνώμη τους.
Η γνώμη σου για τους φιλόλογους προσβάλλει και το ίδιο το επάγγελμά σου, γιατί αν δεν υπήρχε η φιλολογία δεν θα μπορούσαμε να διαβάζουμε και να μεταφράζουμε τα βιβλία που δυστυχώς για ορισμένους έχουν γραφτεί με τη χρήση της γλώσσας και όχι αλγορίθμων, διανυσμάτων, διαγραμμάτων και καμπυλών και θα μέναμε χωρίς δουλειά, αλλά και χωρίς παιδεία. Εκτός και αν μεταφράζεις μόνο οικονομικά και τεχνικά κείμενα (που και πάλι κάποια ρήματα, επίθετα και ουσιαστικά θα χρησιμοποιούν). 

Τέλος, η εικόνα της ανέραστης φιλολόγου με τα αχτένιστα μαλλιά έχει αλλάξει κατά πολύ και αρκεί μόνο μια ματιά σε κάποια σχολεία ή πανεπιστήμια για να πειστείτε. Η δική μου εντύπωση για τους καθηγητές μαθημάτων θετικής κατεύθυνσης είναι του νερντ που το μόνο που καταλαβαίνει είναι τα μαθηματικά ή η γλώσσα των υπολογιστών και δεν μπορεί ούτε να μιλήσει, παρά μόνο με άναρθρες κραυγές (ουγκ!) αλλά ούτε και να συνάψει μια σωστή διαπροσωπική σχέση.

Συγγνώμη, αν ξέφυγα ελαφρώς από σοβαρό θέμα των λάπτοπ και της παιδείας γενικότερα, αλλά πνίγηκα όταν διάβασα ορισμένα ποστ και είπα να απαντήσω για να μη σκάσω.


----------



## SBE (Sep 27, 2009)

Αμάν, πολλοί θίχτηκαν και μάλλον πρέπει να εξηγήσω ότι η γνώμη για τους φιλόλογους καθηγητές δεν έχει καμία σχέση με την ικανότητά τους να διδάξουν ή τη χρησιμότητά τους στην κοινωνία. Έχει να κάνει με κάποια χαρακτηριστικά, που δυστυχώς τα έχουν πολλοί από αυτούς. Το συντηρητισμό που προαναφέρθηκε. Την τεχνοφοβία που είπα πιο πάνω.

Και γι' αυτό βεβαίως φταίει η εξειδίκευση και η δουλειά. Όποιος δυσκολεύεται στα μαθηματικά αντί να βοηθηθεί προωθείται προς τα φιλολογικά μαθήματα και το αντίθετο. Ο καλός παπαγάλος προωθείται επίσης στα φιλολογικά μαθήματα γιατί με αποστήθιση μπορεί να πάρει έναν καλό βαθμό πιο εύκολα. Καλλιεργείται έτσι φοβία για μαθηματικά- φυσική- τεχνολογία. 
Στο πανεπιστήμιο αντί να διδάσκονται πώς να χρησιμοποιήσουν την τεχνολογία στη δουλειά τους, οι πιο πολλοί μένουν στο σχολικό πρότυπο (δώσε μου βιβλίο να το παπαγαλίσω να περάσω τις εξετάσεις). Και μετά καταλήγουν δάσκαλοι σε σχολεία ακολουθώντας το ίδιο σύστημα. 
Φιλόλογος με αχτένιστα μαλλιά; Δεν είχα ποτέ καμία έτσι. Όλες ήταν πολύ καθωσπρέπει με ταγιέρ και σοβαρές σοβαρές. :)
Όσο για τα νερντ, στις αγγλοσαξωνικές χώρες είναι έτσι ακριβώς. Στην Ελλάδα είναι φυσιολογικοί άνθρωποι, με πολύ χιούμορ.


----------



## anef (Sep 27, 2009)

SBE said:


> Μα δε ζητάω συγγνώμη κι ας φάινομαι αγενής. Δυστυχώς εχω δύο φιλες φιλόλογους, ο τελευταιος δεσμός με τα σχολικά χρόνια, και ώρες ωρες είναι τόσο πολύ "καθωσπρέπει κυρίες που δε γελάν ποτέ γιατί αργούν να πιάσουν τα ανέκδοτα" ΚΑΙ τεχνοφοβικές ΚΑΙ με μανία να χρησιμοποιούν δύσκολες λεξεις και περίεργες γραμματικές δομές και άλλα πολλα που αναρωτιέμαι τι τους κανανε στη σχολή και έγιναν έτσι. Αυτό δε σημαίνει ότι έιναι όλοι οι φιλόλογοι έτσι, αλλά δυστυχώς είναι _όσοι χρειάζονται για να βγει το όνομα στον κλάδο._
> 
> Η μία μάλιστα πρόσφατα αναρωτιόταν αν αξιζει τον κόπο να παρει το λαπτοπ που δικαιούται, γιατί δεν είχε ποτέ δικό της υπολογιστή και δεν ήξερε τι να τον κάνει. Και όχι, δεν έχει περάσει τα 40 που ειπε η Αλεξάνδρα.



Μετά από αυτές τις ικανοποιητικότατες εξηγήσεις -που στο κάτω κάτω βασίζονται σε προσωπικά βιώματα- επαναδιατυπώνω τη δική μου παράκληση: "Με ένα σκέτο 'συγνώμη στους φιλόλογους' θα είχες ξεμπερδέψει. Το λέω τελείως φιλικά, σαν φιλόλογος και σαν άνθρωποςκότα". :) 

Το ανθρωπάκι της γειτονιάς σας

ΥΓ για φιλόλογους χωρίς χιούμορ: το συγνώμη θα είναι για τα _κότα _και _ανθρωπάκι_, όχι για το _τεχνοφοβικός _και τα ρέστα...


----------



## daeman (Sep 27, 2009)

SBE said:


> [...]Όσο για τα νερντ, στις αγγλοσαξωνικές χώρες είναι έτσι ακριβώς. Στην Ελλάδα είναι φυσιολογικοί άνθρωποι, με πολύ χιούμορ.


 
Νομίζεις! 
Beep, click, beep-beep, click, ugh! 
Επειδή βαριέμαι τώρα να κάτσω να σκαρφιστώ εξίσωση, άσε που δεν έχουμε εδώ τη δυνατότητα γραφής εξισώσεων και τύπων...


----------



## nickel (Sep 27, 2009)

Έχουμε πει να προσέχουμε τις διατυπώσεις μας, ακόμα και για τους απόντες. Πολύ περισσότερο, όταν γενικεύουμε, εκτός του ότι από μόνη της είναι κακή η γενίκευση, είναι βέβαιο ότι θα πάρει σβάρνα και πολλούς παρόντες. Περνάει η συζήτηση στο προσωπικό επίπεδο και γίνεται αντιπαραγωγική. Αυτά για τις απρόσεκτες διατυπώσεις σε ένα φόρουμ.

Από μια άλλη γωνία: οι ψηφιακές τεχνολογίες στο σχολείο σκοντάφτουν σ' ολόκληρη τη Δυτική Ευρώπη πάνω στους διδάσκοντες. Αν είναι να συζητήσουμε σοβαρά αυτή την πτυχή, καλό θα είναι να βρούμε κάποια υπεύθυνη μελέτη που εντοπίζει τα προβλήματα και βρίσκει τις εστίες αντίστασης.


----------



## SBE (Sep 27, 2009)

H αντίδραση (αντίσταση?) των δασκάλων έχει μελετηθεί αρκετά, μόνο που χωρίς πρόσβαση σε βιβλιοθήκη για όλους, μόνο περιλήψεις μπορώ να αναφέρω. 
Σε γενικές γραμμές, αυτό που απασχολεί τους δασκάλους είναι πόσο εύκολη είναι η χρήση του λογισμικού και πόσο χρήσιμη στη διδασκαλία. Αν δηλαδή οι δάσκαλοι βρουν ότι δεν είναι τόσο δύσκολα τα πράγματα όσο νομίζουν, τότε αποδέχονται την τεχνολογία. Κι αν δουν ότι μπορεί να τους βοηθήσει, την εφαρμόζουν. Το θέμα είναι ότι πρέπει να τους βάλεις να τα χρησιμοποιήσουν για να τους φύγει ο φόβος. 
Και κάτι ενδιαφέρον εδώ:
Important differences, however, were found among teachers who were new to the field compared with their more experienced colleagues. Although new teachers reported higher levels of comfort with technology and use it more for preparation, more experienced teachers report using technology more often in the classroom when delivering instruction or having students engage in learning activities.

Μ' άλλα λόγια ο έμπειρος δάσκαλος βρίσκει τρόπο να χρησιμοποιήσει όλα τα εργαλεία που του προσφέρονται για διδασκαλία. Αλλά όταν η λογική είναι ότι τα μαθαίνουν όλα στο φροντιστήριο, τι κίνητρα έχει ο έμπειρος δάσκαλος για να δουλέψει;

Και αυτό που μάλλον θα συμβεί στην Ελλάδα εδώ
We found that access to equipment and software seldom led to widespread teacher and student use. Most teachers were occasional users or nonusers. When they used computers for classroom work, more often than not their use sustained rather than altered existing patterns of teaching practice.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 27, 2009)

Να προσπαθήσω, με το συμπάθιο, να αρκεστώ στη συζήτηση στην ουσία της διδασκαλίας με τη βοήθεια υπολογιστών (για διαμάχες ολυμπιακών-παναθηναϊκών --με πεζά επειδή πρόκειται για θρησκείες -- υπάρχουν, ευτυχώς, καλύτεροι ιστότοποι).

Θέλω απλώς να κάνω μια παρατήρηση. Νομίζω ότι παντού (ακόμη και στις μελέτες που έχουν γίνει σε πιο προχωρημένες χώρες σε αυτά τα θέματα) δεν αξιοποιούνται οι Η/Υ ως εργαλεία μόρφωσης στα όρια των δυνατοτήτων τους, κυρίως επειδή ακόμη _δεν ξέρουμε ποια είναι τα όρια αυτά_. Ο Η/Υ είναι στην ουσία ένα εργαλείο που συνήθως χρησιμοποιείται σαν έξυπνη γραφομηχανή ή αποθήκη βιβλίων κλπ αρχείων. Όμως, η αυξανόμενη διαδικτύωση μηχανημάτων που δεν χρειάζεται καν να είναι ιδιαίτερα ισχυρά δημιουργεί ήδη ασύλληπτες δυνατότητες (κάποιες που αναφέρει ο daeman στο παράδειγμα με τη συνάδελφό του είναι μόνο η αρχή αν αναλογιστούμε ότι ουσιαστικά δεν υπάρχει σημαντικό ελληνικό περιεχόμενο, και εννοώ κάθε λόγής αρχεία με δυνατότητες αναζήτησης, εγκυκλο/βικιπαίδειες κλπ).

Στην πραγματικότητα, οι Η/Υ (σε συνδυασμό με τις γρήγορες τηλεπικοινωνίες και την παγκόσμια δικτύωση) προσφέρουν στους χρήστες τους δυνατότητες αυτενέργειας και αυτομόρφωσης που μπορούν να προκαλέσουν ένα πραγματικά κβαντικό ποιοτικό άλμα, αδιανόητα μεγαλύτερο από τα αντίστοιχα κατά τη μετάβαση από τον προφορικό στο γραπτό λόγο ή από το χειρόγραφο στο έντυπο. Μπορεί να διαμορφώσουν ένα εντελώς διαφορετικό σχολείο, π.χ. με τάξεις που θα μαθαίνουν αγγλικά συζητώντας με συνομηλίκους τους στην Αγγλία ή την Αυστραλία, με καθηγητές από κάθε ειδικότητα ακόμη και στα πιο απομακρυσμένα μέρη, με πραγματικά απίστευτες δυνατότητες.

Επομένως, το μάθημα πρέπει να γίνεται από ανθρώπους που έχουν συνειδητοποιήσει αυτές τις δυνατότητες και όχι μόνο τις αποδέχονται, αλλά αναζητούν ενεργητικά τρόπους για τη διεύρυνση και τη διερεύνησή τους και θέλουν όλα αυτά να τα μεταλαμπαδεύουν. Επειδή τα παιδιά δεν αρκεί να μάθουν να κλέβουν άρθρα για τις σχολικές εργασίες, αλλά να αυτενεργούν με αυτό το πανίσχυρο εργαλείο. Και κάτι ανάλογο δεν ξέρω αν γίνεται οπουδήποτε συστηματικά, «κεντρικά», στον κόσμο (πολύ περισσότερο στην Ελλάδα)...


----------



## SBE (Sep 27, 2009)

Νομίζω ότι δίνεις πολύ μεγάλη αξία Δόχτορα στις υποτιθέμενες απεριόριστες δυνατότητες του ιντερνέτ. Ίσως στο μέλλον κάτι γίνει σε αυτή την κατεύθυνση, αλλά ακόμα όχι. 
Μην ξεχνάμε ότι πρώτιστα το σχολείο έχει σκοπό την εκμάθηση συγκεκριμένου προγράμματος. Ωραίο θα ήταν να μπορούσαμε να έχουμε απεριόριστο χρόνο για να δούμε οπτικοακουστικό υλικό για κάθε θέμα, αλλά δεν είναι πάντα εφικτό. Μπορεί ένα σχολείο να διαθέσει πέντε ώρες τη βδομάδα για τη Χημεία, να είναι τα παιδιά σε εργαστήριο και να κάνουν πειράματα; Ή να τους βάζει να βλέπουν ντοκυμανταίρ σε κάθε μάθημα (υποβαθμίζοντας έτσι τον δάσκαλο σε παρυσιαστή μεταξύ ντοκυμανταίρ);
Για εργαλεία, υπάρχει το moodle, αλλά δεν ξέρω αν βοηθάει γιατί δεν το έχω χρησιμοποιήσει στην πράξη. Έχω κάνει πάντως μάθημα ονλάιν και ήταν πολύ κουραστικό γιατί οι μαθητές δεν συμμετείχαν κι όταν δεν τους βλέπεις όπως σε μια κανονική αίθουσα, είναι πιο εύκολο να χαθούν στο βάθος.


----------



## nickel (Sep 27, 2009)

Ιδιαίτερα σε μικρότερες τάξεις, το διαδίκτυο είναι περισσότερο χρήσιμο για την επικοινωνία (κυρίως μαθητών-καθηγητή) και λιγότερο για περιηγήσεις ή για χρησιμοποίηση διαδικτυακών πηγών. Μεγάλο μέρος του χρόνου απαιτείται να αφιερώνεται σε ελεγχόμενες καταστάσεις. Ωστόσο, από μόνες τους οι ψηφιακές τεχνολογίες δίνουν τεράστιες δυνατότητες για την πιο αποτελεσματική μετάδοση της γνώσης. Ας μείνει το αχανές διαδίκτυο για πιο ώριμες ηλικίες (λύκειο) — και πάλι με μέτρο. Επειδή όμως δημιουργούνται οι δυνατότητες για πρόσβαση, κάποια πράγματα θα πρέπει να διδάσκονται στα παιδιά για το πώς θα περπατούν στο δάσος όταν ο λύκος είν' εκεί. Σ' αυτή την περίπτωση (και όχι μόνο) η ξένη εμπειρία θα είναι απαραίτητη.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 3, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Πρέπει να ξεστοκάρουμε, έρχονται Windows 7 και καινούργια νετόπια και λαπιτόπια που θα τα φοράνε...





SBE said:


> ...τι κανουν στο ΗΒ...Είναι βλέπεις φτιαγμένο για εκπαίδευση, όχι για ψυχαγωγία. Παρεμπιπτόντως, τα σχεδίασε και τα φτιάχνει μια μικρή βρετανική εταιρεία (έτσι ενισχύεται η τοπική επιχειρηματικότητα, όχι αγοράζοντας γιαπωνέζικα).
> ....
> Και γενικά, πρόκειται για φτηνά μοντέλα, χωρίς πολλές δυνατότητες και δεν μπορεί να βάλει ο μαθητής επιπλέον λογισμικό. Το σχολείο επιτρέπει μόνο αυτά κι όχι άλλους υπολογιστές, έτσι είναι πιο εύκολο να προσέχει το σχολείο τι γίνεται στο δίκτυό του, πιο εύκολη η συντήρηση κλπ. Για όσα παιδιά δεν έχουν αγοράσει το λάπτοπ υπάρχει δυνατότητα δανεισμού από το σχολείο....



_...Για τους Η/Υ της α΄ γυμνασίου γιατί δεν μιλάει κανένας, έχετε ψάξει τις προδιαγραφές, είναι δυνατόν να αξίζουν 450 ΕΥΡΩ και όλοι οι προμηθευτές να δίνουν «δώρα» από 200- 250 ΕΥΡΩ, κανένας δεν συγκινείτε για όλα αυτά...._ (από σχόλιο στο ιστολόγιο του Υφυπ. Παιδείας κ. Πανάρετου, εδώ) --μπράβο του και που καταφέρνει ακόμη να το ενημερώνει.


----------



## SBE (Nov 29, 2009)

Όπως φάινεται, σταματησανε εκεί. 
Από την Καθημερινή (με το εκνευριστικό σφύριγμα):
http://news.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_ell_2_29/11/2009_381292
_Εκπαιδευτικά λάπτοπ για msn και παιχνίδια
Προβλήματα στη διδασκαλία μέσω υπολογιστή

Του Αποστολου Λακασα

Ενα βήμα μπροστά, πολλά σημειωτόν και... πάμε πάλι. Αυτό συμβαίνει και με τη χρήση των φορητών ηλεκτρονικών υπολογιστών, που δόθηκαν από τις αρχές Οκτωβρίου στους μαθητές της Α΄ Γυμνασίου. Τα λάπτοπ χρησιμοποιούνται (στο σχολείο) σε λίγες ώρες μαθημάτων, αλλά κυρίως οι μαθητές τα χρησιμοποιούν για παιχνίδια, chat και σερφάρισμα στο Διαδίκτυο όταν βρίσκονται στο σπίτι. Αποτέλεσμα; Σε μία ακόμη περίπτωση, επιβεβαιώνεται η ελληνική κακοδαιμονία να δίνονται πολλά κονδύλια, αλλά τα αποτελέσματα να είναι πενιχρά.

Ειδικότερα, το πρόγραμμα της δωρεάν προσφοράς λάπτοπ ολοκληρώθηκε και οι περίπου 120.000 μαθητές έχουν πλέον τη δυνατότητα να μελετούν τα μαθήματά τους από τα ψηφιακά βιβλία, τα οποία περιέχονται στον υπολογιστή, ενώ επίσης στον υπολογιστή έχει σχεδιαστεί να υπάρχει λογισμικό για διδασκαλία τεσσάρων μαθημάτων: της Βιολογίας, της Γεωγραφίας, της Ιστορίας και των Μαθηματικών.

Εμπόδια

Ομως, όπως εξηγεί –μιλώντας στην «Κ» – ο μαθηματικός κ. Κωνσταντίνος Δήμου, έως τώρα δεν υπάρχει λογισμικό για τα Μαθηματικά, όπως συμβαίνει για τα υπόλοιπα τρία μαθήματα. Ο κ. Δήμου –εκτός των Μαθηματικών– διδάσκει και Γεωγραφία στους μαθητές της Α΄ Γυμνασίου σε σχολείο της Αττικής. «Τα παιδιά έχουν διάθεση να συμμετάσχουν και το πρόγραμμα είναι ιδιαίτερα ενδιαφέρον. Ομως, υπάρχουν εμπόδια και το σύστημα πάει αργά. Για παράδειγμα, οι μαθητές δεν έχουν μάθει να αξιοποιούν τον υπολογιστή στη μελέτη τους. Το σχολείο μεν θα δώσει τις κατευθυντήριες αρχές, θα δημιουργήσει τις συνθήκες, αλλά η κύρια δουλειά πρέπει να γίνει στο σπίτι», συμπληρώνει.

«Τα 13χρονα για πρώτη φορά έχουν δικό τους, στα «μέτρα» τους λάπτοπ και όχι τον παλιό υπολογιστή του μπαμπά. Χάρηκαν και ξεσάλωσαν. Εχουν συνδεθεί όλα στο msn και άρχισαν να συνομιλούν διαδικτυακά μεταξύ τους. Το πράγμα έφτασε στην ακραία του μορφή να συνομιλούν μέσω msn παιδιά, που μένουν στο ίδιο τετράγωνο», προσθέτει, από την πλευρά του, ο κ. Στράτος Στρατηγάκης, καθηγητής ο ίδιος και με παιδί στην Α΄ Γυμνασίου. «Κάποια παιδιά ξεχνούν να τα φέρουν στο σχολείο, κάποια άλλα τα ξεχνούν στην τάξη φεύγοντας. Υπάρχουν και κάποια που φοβούνται μήπως τους τα κλέψουν και τα παίρνουν μαζί τους στο διάλειμμα. Βλέπετε, οι μαθητές δεν διαθέτουν ντουλάπια για να τα φυλάξουν στο σχολείο», προσθέτει.

Από την άλλη, την κατάσταση δυσχεραίνει η απροθυμία πολλών εκπαιδευτικών –και όχι μόνο εκείνων που διδάσκουν τα τέσσερα μαθήματα για τα οποία υπάρχει εκπαιδευτικό λογισμικό– να αξιοποιήσουν τον υπολογιστή στο μάθημά τους.

Είναι ενδεικτικό ότι πρόσφατη έρευνα του Κέντρου Ανάπτυξης Εκπαιδευτικής Πολιτικής της ΓΣΕΕ έδειξε ότι μόλις το 35,6% των Ελλήνων εκπαιδευτικών έχει κάνει χρήση των υπολογιστών για το μάθημα. Ο ευρωπαϊκός μέσος όρος είναι περίπου 75%, ενώ σε χώρες όπως η Δανία, η Βρετανία, η Νορβηγία και η Σουηδία το ποσοστό κυμαίνεται πάνω από 90%. Επίσης, συχνά είναι τα μικροπροβλήματα με το λογισμικό κι αυτό έχει αποτέλεσμα συχνά οι εκπαιδευτικοί να τα παρατούν. Παράλληλα, πάσχει και η οργάνωση του σχολείου. Οπως ανέφερε στην «Κ» ο κ. Δήμου, «η διδασκαλία με υπολογιστές δεν είναι εύκολο να λειτουργήσει σωστά και οργανωμένα σε μία τάξη με 25 μαθητές».

Ελλείψεις

Από την άλλη, οι απαραίτητες ενέργειες που θα έπρεπε να προηγηθούν της διανομής των υπολογιστών δεν έχουν γίνει. Χαρακτηριστικό είναι ότι δεν υπάρχει αρκετή ηλεκτρική ισχύς ούτε... πρίζες στις τάξεις ούτε και η δυνατότητα σύνδεσης με το Διαδίκτυο. Και ας ληφθεί υπόψη ότι το 70% των σχολείων έχει εργαστήριο πληροφορικής, τα οποία έχουν τον απαραίτητο εξοπλισμό και εκεί το μάθημα γίνεται σε τμήματα των 12 μαθητών.

Ομως, σε ολόκληρο το γυμνάσιο η χρήση υπολογιστή διδάσκεται μία ώρα την εβδομάδα, με αποτέλεσμα οι μαθητές να μην εξοικειώνονται με τη χρήση του για να μελετήσουν. Ετσι, τα εκπαιδευτικά λάπτοπ μετατράπηκαν σε παιχνίδι, καθώς οι 13χρονοι στο σπίτι, μετά το msn έβαλαν στόχο να κατακτήσουν και το… facebook.

«Πάντως, εγώ δεν κάνω χαβαλέ»

Στη Γεωγραφία μέσω του υπολογιστή βλέπουμε χάρτες, πλανήτες. Είναι πολύ ενδιαφέρον», μας λέει ο 13χρονος Γιώργος, μαθητής Α΄ Γυμνασίου σε σχολείο στα Ανω Πατήσια. «Μου αρέσει που έχω φορητό υπολογιστή. Δεν είχα στο δημοτικό. Δεν κάνω χαβαλέ με τον υπολογιστή», συμπληρώνει, παίρνοντας... αποστάσεις από συμμαθητές του. «Υπάρχουν παιδιά που παίζουν παιχνίδια μέσα στο μάθημα. Κάποια άλλα βλέπουν φωτογραφίες», προσθέτει. «Δεν μας έχουν δείξει πώς να μελετάμε με τον υπολογιστή. Πώς θα το κάνουμε, από τη στιγμή που έχουμε τα βιβλία μας; Συνήθως το απόγευμα παίζω παιχνίδια ή μιλάω με συμμαθητές μου στο msn. Αυτό, όταν βρίσκω ελεύθερο χρόνο και δεν έχω πολύ γιατί κάνω αγγλικά, γαλλικά και χορό», προσθέτει η 13χρονη Μαρία από τη Νέα Σμύρνη._


----------



## SBE (Nov 29, 2009)

Και το σχόλιό μου: έχω ακούσει πολλές φορές την τελευταία δεκαετία γονείς να λένε ότι θα πάρουν στο παιδί τους υπολογιστή για να μάθει και αυτό που μαθαίνει το παιδί στην ουσία είναι αυτά που λέει το άρθρο πιο πάνω: τσατρουμ, ΙΜ, παιχνίδια, καμιά τσόντα, άμα οι γονείς δεν κοιτάζουν και πολλά και διάφορα άλλα, πιθανώς ανεπιθύμητα. 
Αυτό που δεν καταλαβαίνουν είναι ότι αυτές οι δραστηριότητες δεν είναι εκπαιδευτικές, αλλά βέβαια, αν οι ίδιοι είναι ανίκανοι να βρουν το κουμπί που ανοίγει τον υπολογιστή, φυσικό είναι να θαυμάζουν το παιδί τους που μπορεί να τον ανοίξει. Κι όσο το λογισμικό κάνει ακόμα πιο εύκολη τη χρήση, τόσο λιγότερα μαθαίνεις από τον υπολογιστή σου. 
Ε, και το υπουργείο παιδείας, την ίδια λογική εφάρμοσε 
Μα πόση ασχετίλα υπάρχει πια σε αυτή τη χώρα...


----------



## Zazula (Dec 20, 2009)

*Ο Ελληνάρας έχει μια μόντα για το καθετί!*

Όταν με το καλό ολοκληρωθεί η χαρτογράφηση του ανθρώπινου γονιδιώματος, η επιστημονική κοινότητα οφείλει να κάνει και μια ξεχωριστή χαρτογράφηση για το ελληναράδικο γονιδίωμα προκειμένου τα εντοπιστούν εκλεκτά γονίδια όπως το GMD, αλλά και το γονίδιο τού CDOS (Congenital Deceit-Oriented Syndrome).  Το παρακάτω άρθρο είναι παλιό (http://news.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_ell_2_02/10/2009_331610), αλλά απ' ό,τι είδα δεν το είχαμε αναφέρει μέχρι τώρα:

*Στα εσπερινά μόνο για τον υπολογιστή* 

Πυκνώνουν οι μαθητές των εσπερινών γυμνασίων καθώς ορισμένοι επιτήδειοι αποφάσισαν να επιστρέψουν στα μαθητικά θρανία για να πάρουν τον φορητό ηλεκτρονικό υπολογιστή, που δικαιούνται όλοι οι μαθητές της Α΄ Γυμνασίου. Τα εσπερινά σχολεία αποδεικνύονται χοάνη για εκείνους που αναζητούν να κοροϊδέψουν το εκπαιδευτικό σύστημα, αφού και κατά το παρελθόν υπήρξαν περιπτώσεις μαθητών που, μέσω των εσπερινών, επεδίωξαν την εύκολη εισαγωγή στα ΑΕΙ. Επίσης, πολλοί μετανάστες «αξιοποιούν» τα εσπερινά για να παραμείνουν στη χώρα.

*Καταγγελίες*
Ειδικότερα, σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες της «Κ», σημαντική αύξηση έχουν παρουσιάσει φέτος οι εγγραφές στην Α΄ Γυμνασίου των εσπερινών σχολείων. Το φαινόμενο παρατηρείται κυρίως στα μεγάλα αστικά κέντρα. Τα προηγούμενα χρόνια ο αριθμός των πρωτοετών κυμάνθηκε περί τους 2.400 μαθητές στα περίπου 80 δημόσια και ιδιωτικά γυμνάσια. Το σύνολο των μαθητών προσέγγιζε τις 9.000. Να σημειωθεί ότι τα εσπερινά σχολεία απευθύνονται, εύλογα, σε εργαζόμενους μαθητές. Οι καταγγελίες αυτές έχουν φθάσει στις αρμόδιες Διευθύνσεις Εκπαίδευσης, που αναζητούν να διαχωρίσουν εκείνους που θέλουν μόνο τον ηλεκτρονικό υπολογιστή από εκείνους που στοχεύουν σοβαρά στο απολυτήριο.

Οι τελευταίες καταγγελίες προστίθενται σε παλαιότερες που δείχνουν ότι ο θεσμός των εσπερινών σχολείων στη χώρα μας πάσχει. Πολλοί αλλοδαποί εργαζόμενοι εγγράφονται στα εσπερινά σχολεία ώστε να αποφύγουν την αναγκαστική συγκέντρωση 200 ενσήμων εργασίας που απαιτούνται για την άδεια παραμονής. Και αυτό διότι όσοι σπουδάζουν δεν μπορούν να απελαθούν. Τα προηγούμενα χρόνια, επίσης, είχε πάλι παρουσιαστεί περίεργη αύξηση των εγγραφών, τότε ήταν στην τελευταία τάξη των εσπερινών λυκείων. Εργαζόμενοι μαθητές είχαν καταγγείλει ότι διάφοροι νέοι, με πλαστά χαρτιά που έδειχναν ότι εργάζονται, κατάφεραν να εγγραφούν σε εσπερινά λύκεια με σκοπό να διεκδικήσουν με πολύ μεγαλύτερες πιθανότητες τις θέσεις στα ΑΕΙ που προσφέρονται στους αποφοίτους των εσπερινών μέσω των πανελλαδικών εξετάσεων. Και αυτό διότι κάποιος 18χρονος ή 19χρονος χωρίς άλλες υποχρεώσεις είναι πολύ πιο εύκολο να γράψει καλύτερα στις πανελλαδικές από έναν υποψήφιο μεγαλύτερης ηλικίας, ο οποίος πρέπει να συνδυάσει εργασία, οικογενειακές υποχρεώσεις και εντατικό διάβασμα.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 20, 2009)

Θα ήθελα επίσης να γίνει επιτέλους κάτι που ποτέ δεν γίνεται στην Ελλάδα: αξιολόγηση της εφαρμογής του προγράμματος. Πώς εφαρμόστηκε, τι ακριβώς έκαναν με τα λάπτοπ τα παιδιά στην τάξη, τι αποκόμισαν και αν τα χρησιμοποίησαν για τίποτε άλλο εκτός από το να παίζουν κανένα παιχνίδι την ώρα του μαθήματος.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 7, 2010)

Update από φίλη που διδάσκει σε γυμνάσιο της Ανατολικής Αττικής: 
Τα λάπτοπ δεν χρησιμοποιούνται μέσα στην τάξη. Κανένας εκπαιδευτικός δεν πλούτισε το μάθημά του με εργαλείο το Διαδίκτυο. Κανένας εκπαιδευτικός, απ' αυτούς που δεν χρησιμοποιούσαν υπολογιστή, δεν άρχισε μ' αυτή την αφορμή να εξοικειώνεται με την τεχνολογία. Τα παιδιά τα αφήνουν στο σπίτι τους, αφού δεν υπάρχει βέβαια κανένας λόγος να τα φέρουν στο σχολείο. Προφανώς, και πάλι ο δυστυχής φορολογούμενος-υποζύγιο χρεώθηκε για τα προεκλογικά τερτίπια της προηγούμενης κυβέρνησης (οι φοροφυγάδες τη γλίτωσαν πάλι).


----------



## nickel (Feb 7, 2010)

Υπήρξε, φαντάζομαι, επίσημη εισήγηση για την εφαρμογή του μέτρου και κάποια στιγμή θα δούμε και μια επίσημη έκθεση που θα αξιολογεί τα ευρήματα από την εφαρμογή του.


----------



## Chimera (Feb 19, 2010)

nickel said:


> Υπήρξε, φαντάζομαι, επίσημη εισήγηση για την εφαρμογή του μέτρου και κάποια στιγμή θα δούμε και μια επίσημη έκθεση που θα αξιολογεί τα ευρήματα από την εφαρμογή του.



Το άλλο με τον Τοτό το έχετε ήδη πει;
Είπαμε να γελάσουμε, όχι να μείνουμε και χωρίς στομάχι! 

(Πάντως η μικρή μου απειλεί πως αν δεν εφαρμοστεί το μέτρο και του χρόνου που θα πάει εκείνη α' γυμνασίου, θα μπει στο υπουργείο παιδείας και θα το κάνει βουλή της Κορέας! Έχει σταμπάρει λέει ένα λαπτοπάκι ροζουλίνι μούρλια!  )


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 19, 2010)

Επειδή ανήμερα Καθαράς Δευτέρας ψόφησε το ΗΡ νέτμπουκ που είχα, μπήκα στο διαδίκτυο κι αγόρασα από το www.getitnow.gr ένα κουκλί Asus Eee PC 1101HA (Seashell) μόλις *290 ευρώ.* Όταν το πήρα στα χέρια μου διαπίστωσα ότι ο σκληρός του δίσκος περιείχε τα εκπαιδευτικά προγράμματα της Α' Γυμνασίου. Επίσης διαπίστωσα ότι εξακολουθεί να πουλιέται στα μαγαζιά για τους μαθητές της Α' Γυμνασίου *450 ευρώ*! Δεδομένου ότι κι αυτός που μου το πούλησε εμένα έβγαλε κάποιο κέρδος, βγάλτε συμπέρασμα για το πάρτι των εκατομμυρίων που έγινε με τα λεφτά του δυστυχή φορολογούμενου.


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 19, 2010)

Τα κλασικά που γίνονται με τις προμήθειες του δημοσίου. Εσύ πας στο μαγαζί και αγοράζεις κάτι 100 ευρώ και το δημόσιο για το ίδιο πράγμα πληρώνει 200. Αποδείξεις μαζεύουνε...;


----------



## nickel (Feb 19, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Όταν το πήρα στα χέρια μου διαπίστωσα ότι ο σκληρός του δίσκος περιείχε τα εκπαιδευτικά προγράμματα της Α' Γυμνασίου.


Ελπίζω να τα κράτησες! Ψάχνω παντού να τα βρω.


----------



## daeman (Feb 19, 2010)

nickel said:


> Ελπίζω να τα κράτησες! Ψάχνω παντού να τα βρω.


 
Και γιατί δε μας το λες τον πόνο που 'χεις κι όλο κλαις  
Τα έχω δει απ' τον Οκτώβρη και θα μπορούσες να τα έχεις ήδη. Τα έδωσαν ζιπαρισμένα στους εισαγωγείς ή μεταπωλητές (κάτι λιγότερο από 5 GB σε πάμπολλα αρχεία) κι έπρεπε κάθε μαθητής ή γονιός ή δάσκαλος ή τεχνικός του καταστήματος πώλησης να τα αποσυμπιέσει μόνος του, ένα-ένα τεύχος.  Χαρακτηριστική τσαπατσουλιά. Κάποιοι ευσυνείδητοι τα αποσυμπίεσαν πριν τα διαθέσουν στην αγορά, αλλά οι περισσότεροι τα έδωσαν έτσι, χύμα. Και να σκεφτείς ότι προορίζονταν για παιδιά που υποτίθεται πως δεν ήξεραν καθόλου από υπολογιστές, πόσο μάλλον από συμπίεση αρχείων...


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 19, 2010)

nickel said:


> Ελπίζω να τα κράτησες! Ψάχνω παντού να τα βρω.


Σόρι, αλλά από τον κάδο ανακύκλωσης, όπου τα είχα πετάξει από χτες, διέσωσα μόνο τον έναν φάκελο που λέγεται "Λογισμικά Γυμνασίου" και περιέχει τα εξής:

ΕΚΠAIΔEYTIKO ΛΟΓΙΣΜΙΚΟ ΓΥΜΝΑΣΙΟΥ
Συμπιεσμένη μορφή των λογισμικών για αντιγραφή σε CD

1. Εκπαιδευτικό Λογισμικό (CD-ROM) Α. Αρχαία Ελλάδα - Τόπος και άνθρωποι
Β. Ηροδότου Ιστορίες Α', Β' Γυμν. (Μέγεθος 117MB)
2. Εκπαιδευτικό Λογισμικό (CD-ROM) Χημεία Β' - Γ' Γυμνασίου (Μέγεθος 329MB)
3. Εκπαιδευτικό Λογισμικό (CD-ROM) Φιλοσοφικά Κείμενα Γ' Γυμνασίου (Μέγεθος 144MB)
4. Εκπαιδευτικό Λογισμικό (CD-ROM) Γεωλογία - Γεωγραφία Α', Β' Γυμνασίου (Μέγεθος 122MB)
5. Εκπαιδευτικό Λογισμικό (CD-ROM) Αγγλικά για Αρχαρίους α΄, β΄, γ΄ Γυμνασίου (Μέγεθος 54MB)
6. Εκπαιδευτικό Λογισμικό (CD-ROM) Αγγλικά για Προχωρημένους α΄, β΄, γ΄ Γυμνασίου (Μέγεθος 55MB)
7. Εκπαιδευτικό Λογισμικό (CD-ROM) Φυσική β΄, γ΄ Γυμνασίου (Μέγεθος 226MB)
8. Εκπαιδευτικό Λογισμικό (CD-ROM) Ιστορία α΄, β΄, γ΄ Γυμνασίου (Μέγεθος 238MB)
9. Εκπαιδευτικό Λογισμικό (CD-ROM) Βιολογία α΄ - γ΄ Γυμνασίου (Μέγεθος 109MB)
10. Εκπαιδευτικό Λογισμικό (CD-ROM) Τοπική Ιστορία Γ΄ Γυμνασίου (Μέγεθος 62MB)
11. Εκπαιδευτικό Λογισμικό (CD-ROM) Θρησκευτικά Α', Β', Γ΄ Γυμνασίου (Μέγεθος 610MB)
12. Εκπαιδευτικό Λογισμικό (CD-ROM) Γερμανικά α' - β' - γ' Γυμνασίου (Μέγεθος 23MB) (Οδηγίες)
13. Εκπαιδευτικό Λογισμικό (CD-ROM) Φυσική Αγωγή Γυμνασίου (Μέγεθος 63MB)
14. Εκπαιδευτικό Λογισμικό (CD-ROM) Ομηρικά Έπη Α' - Β' Γυμνασίου (Μέγεθος 103MB)
15. Εκπαιδευτικό Λογισμικό (CD-ROM) Γαλλικά α' - β' - γ' γυμνασίου (Μέγεθος 271MB)
16. Εκπαιδευτικό Λογισμικό (CD-ROM) Πληροφορική Α' - Β' - Γ' Γυμνασίου (Μέγεθος 46MB)

Τον άλλον φάκελο που λέγεται "Διδακτικά Πακέτα" δυστυχώς πρόλαβε και τον έφαγε η μαρμάγκα.


----------



## nickel (Feb 19, 2010)

Αν βάλω στοίχημα ότι είναι απλά PDF χωρίς καμιά διαδραστικότητα, ψηφιακά βιβλία στη θέση των έντυπων βιβλίων (αλήθεια, μοιράστηκαν και έντυπα;), που ενδεχομένως δεν αξιοποιούν ούτε την άνεση του ψηφιακού μέσου για να δώσουν το κάτι παραπάνω, κι ας είναι μια φωτογραφία ή ένας χάρτης μόνο — μάλλον εύκολο στοίχημα θα βάζω και ίσως να το έχουμε ήδη πει και επιμελώς το λησμόνησα...


----------



## mariaak (Mar 17, 2010)

nickel said:


> Ελπίζω να τα κράτησες! Ψάχνω παντού να τα βρω.


Τα εκπαιδευτικά λογισμικά μπορούν να κατέβουν από δω: http://www.pi-schools.gr/software/gymnasio/
και σε linux: http://ts.sch.gr/repo/.
Για τα σχολικά εγχειρίδια είναι σωστές οι υποψίες σου, πρόκειται για pdf.


----------



## nickel (Mar 17, 2010)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ. Κατέβασα ήδη την ιστορία και θα ρίξω μια ματιά.


----------



## mariaak (Mar 17, 2010)

nickel said:


> Ευχαριστώ πολύ. Κατέβασα ήδη την ιστορία και θα ρίξω μια ματιά.


Α, και αναλυτική παρουσίαση των εκπαιδευτικών λογισμικών εδώ: http://www.greek-language.gr/greekL...graphies/guides/teaching/page_003.html#toc014


----------



## nickel (Mar 17, 2010)

Πρόκειται για λογισμικό κλειστού τύπου, με δομή ηλεκτρονικού βιβλίου που συνοδεύεται από πολυμεσικό υλικό (ήχος, βίντεο, εικόνα) με σκοπό τον εμπλουτισμό του μαθήματος. Ο βαθμός διαδραστικότητας επομένως είναι περιορισμένος, ενώ δεν υπάρχει η δυνατότητα παρέμβασης και παραγωγής υλικού από τον ίδιο τον εκπαιδευτικό (δεν υπάρχουν δυνατότητες παραμετροποίησης).
Αυτό φοβόμουν, ότι δεν έγινε αξιοποίηση του ηλεκτρονικού μέσου. Αλλά έχουμε χρόνια μπροστά μας. Και υπομονή (τα δικά μου παιδιά ξέμπλεξαν...).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 15, 2010)

Η φωτογενής ψηφιακή εποχή
*Tης Mαρίας Kατσουνάκη*
(Καθημερινή, 15.9.2010)

Πριν από ένα χρόνο ο τότε υπουργός Παιδείας Αρης Σπηλιωτόπουλος είχε ανακοινώσει ότι θα δοθούν 126.000 φορητοί υπολογιστές στους μαθητές της Α΄ Γυμνασίου «στην προσπάθεια για τη μετάβαση στην κοινωνία της πληροφορίας». Η εξαγγελία υλοποιήθηκε. Ενα χρόνο μετά η Ευρωπαϊκή Ενωση ζητάει από την Ελλάδα να επιστρέψει τα κονδύλια «διότι οι υπολογιστές δόθηκαν χωρίς να υπάρχει ψηφιακό περιεχόμενο, χωρίς να υπάρχει μάθημα και εκπαίδευση των καθηγητών. Πήραν τα παιδιά τους υπολογιστές στο σπίτι και έπαιζαν!», είπε χθες η νυν υπουργός Αννα Διαμαντοπούλου.

Η πολιτική αντιπαράθεση είναι ορατή. Κάθε υπουργός αποκαλύπτοντας τα ατοπήματα του προκατόχου του επιδιώκει πίστωση χρόνου. Ηταν αυτονόητο ότι χωρίς επιμόρφωση των εκπαιδευτικών ο ηλεκτρονικός υπολογιστής δεν έχει λόγο ύπαρξης. Ο κ. Σπηλιωτόπουλος έκανε, τότε, το προεκλογικό χρέος του.

Τι μας εγγυάται όμως πως η κ. Διαμαντοπούλου δεν αναπαράγει το ίδιο ακριβώς λάθος τοποθετώντας τους διαδραστικούς πίνακες στη Β΄ Γυμνασίου; Οτι δεν προσφέρει μια τεχνολογική πολυτέλεια χωρίς τις απαραίτητες προϋποθέσεις; Τι μας εξασφαλίζει από το μελλοντικό σενάριο, η επόμενη αρμόδια Ευρωπαϊκή Επιτροπή να απαιτήσει πίσω τα χρήματα για τους διαδραστικούς πίνακες;

Η ψηφιακή εποχή είναι, πράγματι, πολύ φωτογενής. Ειδικά όταν απευθύνεται κανείς στη γενιά των σημερινών εφήβων, δεν μπορεί παρά να ξέρει να χειρίζεται με επάρκεια τη γλώσσα τους και, αν έχει κυβερνητικό αξίωμα, να παρέχει τις απαραίτητες τεχνολογικές διευκολύνσεις. Και, ασφαλώς, τις προοπτικές για την πλήρη ένταξη του ελληνικού εκπαιδευτικού συστήματος στην «κοινωνία της πληροφορίας» (ένα ακόμη δημοφιλές πρόγραμμα). Απαραίτητα όλα αυτά. Οπως ορθά αναρωτήθηκε η κ. Διαμαντοπούλου, «θα αφήσουμε μια γενιά παιδιών πίσω, θεωρώντας ότι πρέπει να κάνουμε πρώτα το τέλειο σχολείο και μετά να βάλουμε τον υπολογιστή;». Ασφαλώς όχι. Ομως, τι νόημα έχει να «βάζουμε τον υπολογιστή» και μετά να ζητάει η Ε. Ε. να επιστρέψουμε τα κονδύλια ή να παίρνουν οι μαθητές το λάπτοπ μαζί τους στο διάλειμμα γιατί το σχολείο δεν έχει ντουλάπια για να το φυλάξουν; Ο διαδραστικός πίνακας μπορεί να είναι συναρπαστικός τρόπος διδασκαλίας, αλλά αν το παράθυρο μπάζει και η θέρμανση δεν επαρκεί έχει τη δύναμη να αναπληρώσει στοιχειώδεις ελλείψεις;

Αν το «τέλειο σχολείο» είναι στόχος ανέφικτος, ας επιχειρήσουμε τουλάχιστον το λειτουργικό σχολείο, εκείνο που έχει λύσει βασικά οργανωτικά προβλήματα και πορεύεται με συντονισμένη, στη σημερινή εποχή, την εκπαιδευτική του κοινότητα. Γιατί και ως προς αυτό οι αποκλίσεις είναι μεγάλες: ορισμένοι εκπαιδευτικοί είναι εξαιρετικοί χρήστες και άλλοι αρνούνται να εμπεδώσουν και τα βασικά.

Το 1970, μεσούσης της δικτατορίας, ο Τάκης Ζενέτος κατασκεύαζε το σχολείο του μέλλοντος. Το περίφημο «Στρογγυλό» στο Μπραχάμι είχε σχεδιαστεί για να υποδεχτεί τις νέες τεχνολογίες, είχε προβλέψει χώρους για εκπομπές βίντεο και ολογράμματα. «Ξέρω πως η κατάσταση δεν θα είναι ιδανική» έλεγε ο πρωτοπόρος αρχιτέκτονας, «απλώς είμαι ήσυχος πως οι δάσκαλοι έχουν ήδη το χνάρι στα χέρια τους»...

Τέσσερις δεκαετίες αργότερα πάνω σε ποιο χνάρι άραγε βαδίζουμε;​


----------



## Palavra (Sep 15, 2010)

Ελαφρώς άσχετη με το κυρίως θέμα παρατήρηση: σιγά να μην δεχτούν οι καθηγητές και οι δάσκαλοι, ιδίως οι παλαιάς κοπής, να τους επιμορφώσουν τεχνολογικώς. Ιδίως εάν η επιμόρφωση γίνεται εκτός του ωραρίου τους.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 15, 2010)

Δεν είναι καθόλου άσχετη με το κυρίως θέμα. Σου θυμίζω τι είχα πει όταν πρωτοανοίξαμε αυτό το θέμα.

http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showpost.php?p=33826&postcount=4 
και
http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showpost.php?p=42595&postcount=12
και
http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showpost.php?p=42616&postcount=19


----------



## Isiliel (Sep 15, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> [...]Με τεχνόφοβους εκπαιδευτικούς στην έδρα, δεν ξέρω τι νόημα έχει να είναι ακουμπισμένο ένα λάπτοπ πάνω στο θρανίο.



Νομίζω πως η ομιλία του Sugata Mitra απαντά εύγλωττα σε αυτή την απορία. Ο Mitra παρουσιάζει πώς τα παιδιά από φτωχογειτονιές της Ινδίας -χωρίς να γνωρίζουν καν Αγγλικά σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις- μαθαίνουν να χρησιμοποιούν από μόνα τους τον υπολογιστή και εκπαιδεύουν ταυτόχρονα και άλλα παιδιά.
Αν σου κινήσει το ενδιαφέρον, υπάρχει και δεύτερη, νεότερη ομιλία του, με την εξέλιξη του πειράματός του.

Παραθέτω ενδεικτικά:
I left the computer there with lots of CDs -- I didn't have any Internet -- and came back three months later. So when I came back there, I found these two kids, eight- and 12-year-olds, who were playing a game on the computer. And as soon as they saw me they said, we need a faster processor and a better mouse. So I was real surprised. You know, how on earth did they know all this? And they said, well, we've picked it up from the CDs. So I said, but how did you understand what's going on over there? So they said, well, you've left this machine which talks only in English, so we had to learn English.
[...]
We found that six- to 13-year-olds can self-instruct in a connected environment, irrespective of anything that we could measure. So if they have access to the computer, they will teach themselves, including intelligence. I couldn't find a single correlation with anything, but it had to be in groups.
[...]
So what was the conclusion over the six years of work? It was that primary education can happen on its own, or parts of it can happen on its own. It does not have to be imposed from the top downwards. It could perhaps be a self-organizing system, so that was -- and the second bit that I wanted to tell you, that children can self-organize and attain an educational objective. ​Τέλος, το αγαπημένο μου απόσπασμα, ίσως άσχετο με την παρούσα συζήτηση, εγείρει όμως πολλά ερωτήματα:
-- I have a quotation from Sir Arthur C. Clarke, the science fiction writer whom I met in Colombo, [...]. He said a teacher than can be replaced by a machine should be. ​


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 15, 2010)

Τα περισσότερα Ελληνόπουλα δεν ζουν στο επίπεδο φτώχειας που συναντιέται στις φτωχογειτονιές της Ινδίας. Πολλά παιδιά από αυτά που πήραν τα λάπτοπ είχαν ήδη κομπιούτερ στο σπίτι τους και αρκετά από αυτά είχαν και μεγάλη εμπειρία. Όσο για τα αγγλικά, τα διδάσκονται από το δημοτικό. Μιλάμε για παιδιά γυμνασίου, δεν είναι εξάχρονα. (Άσε που το λογισμικό αυτών των κομπιούτερ είναι αποκλειστικά ελληνικό, ούτε σ' αυτό δεν τα βοήθησε.) 

Νομίζω πως ο βασικός στόχος δεν ήταν να εξοικειωθούν με τα κομπιούτερ παιδιά που δεν τα είχαν ξαναδεί ούτε στον ύπνο τους, αλλά να κάνουν πιο ενδιαφέρον το μάθημα και να ανεβάσουν το επίπεδο με τη βοήθεια του Διαδικτύου. Πώς θα αξιοποιηθεί, όμως, το λάπτοπ στη διάρκεια ενός μαθήματος όπου ο εκπαιδευτικός δεν έχει ιδέα τι είναι αυτό το εργαλείο του διαβόλου, κι ούτε θέλει να μάθει; Αν ο Σπηλιωτόπουλος ήθελε προεκλογικά να χαρίσει ένα λάπτοπ σε κάθε παιδί της Α' Γυμνασίου για να το έχει στο σπίτι του, αυτό έκανε. Αλλά εργαλείο μαθήματος δεν έγιναν.


----------



## vasper (Sep 15, 2010)

Η κυρία Διαμαντοπούλου δυστυχώς ψεύδεται όταν λέει ότι : "Οι υπολογιστές δόθηκαν χωρίς να υπάρχει ψηφιακό περιεχόμενο".

Προσωπικά αντέγραψα 3,87 Gigabyte δεδομένων και προγραμμάτων από τέτοιο φορητό υπολογιστή. Βρίσκονταν όλα σε συγκεκριμένο υποκατάλογο, σε ξεχωριστό partition, ώστε να μην μπερδεύονται με το λειτουργικό σύστημα καθώς υπήρχαν δύο προεγκατεστημένα. Τα Windows XP και το Ubuntu (8.10 αν θυμάμαι καλά).

Τα δεδομένα αυτά τα έχω ακόμα στο φλασάκι μου και ιδού και μια εικόνα του... ανύπαρκτου ψηφιακού περιεχομένου:


Το ότι δεν έγινε μάθημα ή δεν χρησιμοποιήθηκε για το μάθημα (τα οποία είναι άδικες γενικεύσεις) έχει να κάνει με την αδράνεια των γονέων και των δασκάλων. Το περιεχόμενο αυτό το αντέγραψα από μαθήτρια που το χρησιμοποίησε. Έγραφε όλες τις εργασίες της σε αυτό το PC και το είχε μαζί της στην τάξη για να παίρνει σημειώσεις όπως της είχα δείξει και όχι για να παίζει.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 15, 2010)

Νομίζω ότι το ξέρει αυτό. Μάλλον εννοεί ότι δεν έχουν κάποιο αξιόλογο και αξιοποιήσιμο ψηφιακό περιεχόμενο. Κι εγώ αγόρασα ένα από αυτά τα λάπτοπ, δεν είδα κανένα ψηφιακό περιεχόμενο που έχει μελετηθεί σωστά για να βοηθήσει σε τίποτα τη διεξαγωγή του μαθήματος.


----------



## vasper (Sep 15, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Νομίζω ότι το ξέρει αυτό. Μάλλον εννοεί ότι δεν έχουν κάποιο αξιόλογο και αξιοποιήσιμο ψηφιακό περιεχόμενο. Κι εγώ αγόρασα ένα από αυτά τα λάπτοπ, δεν είδα κανένα ψηφιακό περιεχόμενο που έχει μελετηθεί σωστά για να βοηθήσει σε τίποτα τη διεξαγωγή του μαθήματος.



Μπορεί να το ξέρει, και να εννοεί αυτό που λες, αλλά η εντύπωση που δίνει στον μέσο και φυσικά άσχετο γονέα είναι άλλη. Ο υπουργός δεν είναι υπεύθυνος απ'ευθείας για το υλικό. Για το υλικό είναι υπεύθυνος ο σχετικός φορέας. Οπότε η χρήση της γλώσσας ενέχει καθαρά μικροκομματικές σκοπιμότητες (στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση). Ότι δηλαδή ο προηγούμενος υπουργός έδωσε... άχρηστους υπολογιστές. 

Δεν ήταν όμως άχρηστοι γιατί δεν είχαν υλικό. Ήταν άχρηστοι γιατί δεν χρησιμοποιήθηκαν σωστά από την πλειοψηφία των παιδιών και πάλι όμως όχι με δική τους υπαιτιότητα. Οπότε το να "τιμωρεί" τα καινούρια πρωτάκια γιατί δεν μπορεί να διορθώσει κάτι που είχε 11 μήνες να διορθώσει... είναι για μένα ότι χειρότερο μπορεί να κάνει ένας πολιτικός και μάλιστα υπουργός παιδείας!!! Κρίμα, γιατί η κυρία Διαμαντοπούλου μου ήταν πολύ συμπαθής. Περισσότερο από τον προηγούμενο υπουργό.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 15, 2010)

Λέει όμως πολύ καθαρά και ότι οι υπολογιστές βγήκαν άχρηστοι στην πράξη επειδή δεν εκπαιδεύτηκαν οι καθηγητές. Όσο για τα καινούργια πρωτάκια, δεν νομίζω ότι πρόκειται για τιμωρία, απλώς δεν υπάρχουν λεφτά για να αγοραστούν κι άλλα λάπτοπ. Ούτε πέρυσι υπήρχαν, βέβαια, αλλά για τον κ. Σπηλιωτόπουλο και την περσινή κυβέρνηση αυτά ήταν ψιλά γράμματα.


----------



## vasper (Sep 15, 2010)

Δεν θέλω να γίνω γραφικός, αλλά... Λεφτά υπάρχουν!!! 

Συγνώμη... δεν κρατήθηκα!!!

Πάντως σοβαρά, τα λεφτά αυτά έρχονται από πρόγραμμα της Ευρωπαϊκής ένωσης για την Κοινωνία της Πληροφορίας και δεν είναι κονδύλια του κράτους. Απλά το κράτος φέτος προτιμά να δώσει αυτά τα λεφτά σε άλλες δράσεις, ή να μην τα δώσει καθόλου για να μην φανεί ότι για κάποια πράγματα υπάρχουν χρήματα.


----------



## nickel (Sep 15, 2010)

Δεν μπορώ να ασκήσω κριτική «ακριβείας»· μου λείπει η ενημέρωση. Σε άλλη είδηση διαβάζω: «από πολύ νωρίς καταγράφηκαν ελλείψεις, με βασικότερη την απουσία λογισμικού για Μαθηματικά». Ποια λεφτά ζητά πίσω η ΕΕ και με ποιες προϋποθέσεις τα έδωσε; Ωστόσο, ο vasper ξέρει καλά ότι ένας υπολογιστής χωρίς το απολύτως ορθό λογισμικό για την κάθε περίπτωση είναι ένας άχρηστος υπολογιστής. Το πάντρεμα της εκπαίδευσης με την ψηφιακή τεχνολογία πρέπει να γίνεται με τις καλύτερες δυνατές συνθήκες γιατί πρέπει να δημιουργείς έρωτα για τη μάθηση, άρα έρωτα και για τη μάθηση μέσω υπολογιστή και όχι απέχθεια για τα εργαλεία του μέλλοντος, επειδή κάποιοι βιάστηκαν ή επειδή κάποιοι έκαναν πρόχειρα και αδιάφορα τη δουλειά τους. Δηλαδή, δεν είναι θέμα να υπάρξουν κάποιοι λίγοι μαθητές που θα φιλοτιμηθούν και θα βρουν μόνοι τους τα καλούδια. Δεν είναι πείραμα, άντε να δούμε ποιοι μαθητές έχουν πρωτοβουλία, IQ, σύγχρονους γονείς. Στο χώρο της παιδείας, τα ψηφιακά εργαλεία πρέπει να είναι εργαλεία για όλους, χρήσιμα και προσιτά και αγαπητά σε όλους.


----------



## vasper (Sep 15, 2010)

Φυσικά και δεν είναι πείραμα, αν και το ποσοστό σωστής χρήσης (για εκπαιδευτικούς σκοπούς) της νέας τεχνολογίας πιστεύω από αυτά που έχω δει εγώ ότι ήταν αρκετά μεγάλο. Σωστή χρήση δεν γίνεται μόνο μέσα στην τάξη. Από κει και πέρα, είχε 11 μήνες η κυρία υπουργός να διορθώσει τα λάθη και τις παραλείψεις που σίγουρα υπήρχαν την πρώτη χρονιά εφαρμογής του μέτρου. Τελικά αποφάσισε τελευταία στιγμή να ανακοινώσει ότι καταργεί το συγκεκριμένο πρόγραμμα γιατί έκριναν (ποιοι άραγε) ότι δεν υπήρχε (και γιατί δεν φρόντισαν φέτος να υπάρχει; ) ενημέρωση και το κατάλληλο λογισμικό! Προσπάθησαν να κάνουν κάτι; Αυτό είναι αποτυχία όλων των εμπλεκομένων φορέων.


----------



## nickel (Sep 15, 2010)

Το γεγονός ότι δεν αποφάσισαν εγκαίρως ότι θα πρέπει να στηρίξουν και να βελτιώσουν αυτό που, στραβά κι ανάποδα έστω, ξεκίνησε η προηγούμενη κυβέρνηση είναι η κατάρα που θολώνει τα μυαλά όλων των κυβερνήσεων, συχνά και των υπουργών που διαδέχονται υπουργούς της ίδιας κυβέρνησης. Στο χώρο της παιδείας όπου θα επιβαλλόταν η μέγιστη διακομματική και κοινωνική συναίνεση, το υπουργείο νομίζεις ότι είναι προσωπικό στοίχημα του κάθε περαστικού υπουργού.


----------



## vasper (Sep 15, 2010)

Και το αποτέλεσμα να αναρωτιόμαστε γιατί δεν υπάρχει... παιδεία!!!


----------



## Isiliel (Sep 16, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Τα περισσότερα Ελληνόπουλα δεν ζουν στο επίπεδο φτώχειας που συναντιέται στις φτωχογειτονιές της Ινδίας. Πολλά παιδιά από αυτά που πήραν τα λάπτοπ είχαν ήδη κομπιούτερ στο σπίτι τους και αρκετά από αυτά είχαν και μεγάλη εμπειρία. Όσο για τα αγγλικά, τα διδάσκονται από το δημοτικό. Μιλάμε για παιδιά γυμνασίου, δεν είναι εξάχρονα. (Άσε που το λογισμικό αυτών των κομπιούτερ είναι αποκλειστικά ελληνικό, ούτε σ' αυτό δεν τα βοήθησε.)
> 
> Νομίζω πως ο βασικός στόχος δεν ήταν να εξοικειωθούν με τα κομπιούτερ παιδιά που δεν τα είχαν ξαναδεί ούτε στον ύπνο τους, αλλά να κάνουν πιο ενδιαφέρον το μάθημα και να ανεβάσουν το επίπεδο με τη βοήθεια του Διαδικτύου. Πώς θα αξιοποιηθεί, όμως, το λάπτοπ στη διάρκεια ενός μαθήματος όπου ο εκπαιδευτικός δεν έχει ιδέα τι είναι αυτό το εργαλείο του διαβόλου, κι ούτε θέλει να μάθει; Αν ο Σπηλιωτόπουλος ήθελε προεκλογικά να χαρίσει ένα λάπτοπ σε κάθε παιδί της Α' Γυμνασίου για να το έχει στο σπίτι του, αυτό έκανε. Αλλά εργαλείο μαθήματος δεν έγιναν.



Νομίζω πως το βασικό συμπέρασμα που βγαίνει από τα πειράματα του Mitra, είναι το δυναμικό που έχουν όλα τα παιδιά ανεξαρτήτως ηλικίας και κοινωνικού στάτους. 

Ο επινοητικός καθηγητής, ακόμη κι αν δεν έχει ιδέα από υπολογιστές, μπορεί να εκμεταλλευτεί αυτό το δυναμικό και να το βάλει να λειτουργήσει εκπαιδευτικά για όλη την τάξη και, γιατί όχι, και για τον ίδιο. 

Αν, για παράδειγμα, ζητούσε από τα παιδιά καθημερινά να του δείξουν (και όχι να τους δείξει) πώς ανασύρεται μια πληροφορία από το διαδίκτυο, αυτά που ήδη έχουν την εμπειρία, θα δίδασκαν -με τον πηγαίο ενθουσιασμό που διακατέχει τα παιδιά- και όλα τα υπόλοιπα που ενδεχομένως δεν είχαν πρότερη επαφή με υπολογιστές. Καθένα θα εξηγούσε τον τρόπο του και όλα μαζί θα διδάσκονταν παίζοντας. 

Οι απλές λύσεις, είναι συνήθως και οι πιο λειτουργικές. Αφού δεν μπορούμε να εκπαιδεύσουμε τους καθηγητές, ας αφήσουμε τα παιδιά να το κάνουν. Ο καθηγητής μπορεί να συντονίζει τις ενέργειές τους και να βοηθά να διατηρείται ένα κλίμα συνεργασίας και όχι χάβρας. 

Έχω μάλιστα την εντύπωση πως ο μαθητής εύκολα θα εκτιμούσε έναν καθηγητή που παραδέχεται την άγνοιά του, και ζητά από το μαθητή να τον διδάξει. Ίσως να μπορεί η εκπαίδευση να λειτουργήσει αμφίπλευρα, γιατί όχι; Φοβάμαι όμως πως δάσκαλοι και καθηγητές, δεν έχουν μάθει να λένε "δεν γνωρίζω". 

Έχουμε "αδιάβαστους" καθηγητές, αλλά στο θέμα της τεχνολογίας, πολύ "διαβασμένους" μαθητές. Γιατί να μην το εκμεταλλευτούμε; Αν μη τι άλλο μοιάζει με εφικτή λύση στους χαλεπούς καιρούς μας...


----------



## nickel (Sep 16, 2010)

Σε όλα (σχεδόν;) τα μαθήματα θα πρέπει οι εκπαιδευτικοί να δίνουν στους μαθητές την ευκαιρία να αναπτύξουν πρωτοβουλίες, να αναζητήσουν τα ενδιαφέροντα και τις δυνατότητές τους, να δράσουν ομαδικά, να παρουσιάσουν οι ίδιοι θέματα στους υπόλοιπους μαθητές. Είναι τεράστιο λάθος όταν δεν γίνεται αυτό στο χώρο όπου πολύ συχνά οι «μαθητές» είναι καλύτεροι από τους «καθηγητές». Ταυτόχρονα, επειδή στον συγκεκριμένο τομέα, ο μαθητής πηγαίνει στο σχολείο με τεράστια επιρροή από το σπίτι του (το εξωσχολικό περιβάλλον του μπορεί να έχει επηρεάσει σημαντικά την πρόοδό του σ' αυτόν τον τομέα), το πρόγραμμα του σχολείου πρέπει να προβλέπει την αποκατάσταση κάποιας ισορροπίας. Αυτά σε σχέση με την πληροφορική. Υπάρχει ωστόσο και ο ρόλος των ψηφιακών τεχνολογιών σε σχέση με τα άλλα μαθήματα, ο βοηθητικός και ενισχυτικός ρόλος. Που είναι μια άλλη τεράστια κουβέντα.


----------



## Isiliel (Sep 17, 2010)

nickel καταλαβαίνω τον προβληματισμό σου και συμφωνώ μαζί σου, καθώς και με πολλά άλλα που έχουν ήδη ειπωθεί στο θέμα και δεν έχει νόημα να επαναλάβω κι εγώ. Πράγματι λείπουν πολλά για να γίνει πραγματικότητα η ηλεκτρονική εκπαίδευση στην Ελλάδα, όμως η επιρροή από το εξωσχολικό περιβάλλον -είτε αρνητική, είτε θετική- καθώς και οι δυνατότητες των παιδιών, πρέπει να συνυπολογιστούν και να αξιοποιηθούν. 

Ο βοηθητικός και ενισχυτικός ρόλος στα άλλα μαθήματα, είναι φυσικά σημαντικός, όμως και εκεί τα πειράματα του Mitra (που δεν το κρύβω με έχουν ενθουσιάσει, επειδή μιλούν για μια πολύ φρέσκια και αδοκίμαστη προσέγγιση) δείχνουν πως τα παιδιά μπορούν να πάρουν πρωτοβουλίες. 

Για του λόγου το αληθές, παραθέτω μικρό απόσπασμα από τη δεύτερη ομιλία:

[...]And I set myself and impossible target: can Tamil speaking 12 year-old children in a south Indian village teach themselves biotechnology in English on their own? And I thought, I'll test them. They'll get a zero. I'll give the materials. I'll come back and test them. They get another zero. I'll go back and say, "Yes, we need teachers for certain things."

I called in 26 children. They all came in there, and I told them that there's some really difficult stuff on this computer. I wouldn't be surprised if you didn't understand anything. It's all in English, and I'm going. So I left them with it. I came back after two months, and the 26 children marched in looking very, very quiet. I said, "Well, did you look at any of the stuff?" They said, "Yes, we did." "Did you understand anything?" "No, nothing." So I said, "Well, how long did you practice on it before you decided you understood nothing?" They said, "We look at it every day." So I said, "For two months, you were looking at stuff you didn't understand?" So a 12 year-old girl raises her hand and says, literally, "Apart from the fact that improper replication of the DNA molecule causes genetic disease, we've understood nothing else." ​
Το θέμα είναι πώς να στρέψεις τα παιδιά, από το MSN και το Facebook, προς άλλες εκπαιδευτικές διαδικτυακές και μη δραστηριότητες και εκεί ο ρόλος του δασκάλου (όπως και το γονιού) πρέπει και μπορεί να είναι καθοριστικός.

Δεν υποστηρίζω την αυτοδιδασκαλία ως αυτοσκοπό, όμως εάν τα παιδιά χωρίς καθόλου καθοδήγηση μπορούν να επιτύχουν τόσα πολλά, σκεφτείτε πόσα μπορούν να επιτύχουν με ελάχιστη -τόση δα- καθοδήγηση, από υπεύθυνους καθηγητές και δασκάλους, που δεν χρειάζεται να ξέρουν πολλά· να είναι εφευρετικοί και δεκτικοί χρειάζεται. 

Φαίνεται ότι στην περίπτωσή μας, δεν είναι που τα παιδιά (...ίσως και οι δάσκαλοι) δεν έχουν καθοδήγηση -αφού τότε ίσως να οδηγούμασταν στα αποτελέσματα του Mitra- έχουν μάλλον _λάθος_ καθοδήγηση, που δυσχεραίνει περισσότερο τα πράγματα. 

Με εξοργίζει η δικαιολογία ότι οι υπολογιστές αποδείχτηκαν άχρηστοι επειδή χρησιμοποιήθηκαν για οτιδήποτε άλλο πέραν της εκπαιδευτικής διαδικασίας. Με εξοργίζει επίσης που οι μαθητές ρίχνουν το φταίξιμο στους καθηγητές και τούμπαλιν, λες και πρόκειται για δύο εχθρικές παρατάξεις που αντιμάχονται αντί να συνεργάζονται. Με εξοργίζει η ανελαστικότητα του προγράμματος των καθηγητών και η απάθεια των μαθητών. Με εξοργίζει τέλος, που πριν κατακτηθούν τα στοιχειώδη, ζητάμε ένα ολοκληρωμένο σύστημα που να μην μπάζει από πουθενά. 

Η Θέληση είναι αυτή που κυρίως λείπει απ' τους εμπλεκόμενους κάθε πλευράς. 
Γιατί όπως είπε ο A. Clarke δια στόματος Mitra: "If children have interest, then education ...happens."


(Ζητώ συγγνώμη για την επιμονή μου με τον Mitra. _Καινούργιο κοσκινάκι μου και πού να σε κρεμάσω. _ Θα μου περάσει. 
Ζητώ επίσης συγγνώμη για την έκταση της δημοσίευσής μου.)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 17, 2010)

Isiliel said:


> Με εξοργίζει η δικαιολογία ότι οι υπολογιστές αποδείχτηκαν άχρηστοι επειδή χρησιμοποιήθηκαν για οτιδήποτε άλλο πέραν της εκπαιδευτικής διαδικασίας. Με εξοργίζει επίσης που οι μαθητές ρίχνουν το φταίξιμο στους καθηγητές και τούμπαλιν, λες και πρόκειται για δύο εχθρικές παρατάξεις που αντιμάχονται αντί να συνεργάζονται. Με εξοργίζει η ανελαστικότητα του προγράμματος των καθηγητών και η απάθεια των μαθητών. Με εξοργίζει τέλος, που πριν κατακτηθούν τα στοιχειώδη, ζητάμε ένα ολοκληρωμένο σύστημα που να μην μπάζει από πουθενά.


Προσυπογράφω την κριτική σου και πολύ καλά κάνεις που μας ενημερώνεις για το καινούργιο κοσκινάκι σου.:)


----------



## Zazula (Feb 23, 2013)

Τα σχολικά βιβλία που είναι ανεβασμένα στο _Ψηφιακό Σχολείο_ βρίσκονται συγκεντρωμένα εδώ: http://digitalschool.minedu.gov.gr/modules/auth/listfaculte.php.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 23, 2013)

Και για το εκπαιδευτικό λογισμικό, πηγαίνετε εδώ: http://e-yliko.gr/resource/supportmaterial/EduAll.aspx.


----------



## nickel (Feb 24, 2013)

Πολλοί αποκλεισμοί... Ένιωσαν σαν μαύρος της Νότιας Αφρικής στην εποχή του απαρτχάιντ.


----------

